# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как избавиться от вожделения?

## Сергей (Дас)

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные подскажите, есть ли где в священных писаниях описания того как можно избавиться или хотя бы приглушить вожделение. Иногда эти мысли (о женщинах) не дают покоя. Это просто кошмар. Хочется до конца соблюдать все регулирующие принципы, но ум всё время убегает в сторону противоположного пола. Как быть?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Почитайте книгу Бхакти-Викаши Свами "Брахмачарья в сознании Кришны". Там очень много полезных советов на эту тему. Если это не решит проблему в принципе, тогда лучше жениться.

----------


## Мария

вожделение сексом не ограничивается.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> вожделение сексом не ограничивается.


Прочитайте внимательно вопрос Сергея. Давайте учиться отвечать на четко поставленные вопросы, прежде чем ясно заданная тема перетечет во другую.

----------


## Мария

да ради Бога )просто, имхо, нужно знать. что понятие вожделение -более обширное.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если кратко, то вся суть наставлений по поводу того, как преодолеть вожделение сводится к одному - обретению высшего духовного вкуса.  

Вожделение - искаженная изначальная энергия души - любовь к Богу, которая в соприкосновении с материальной энергией преобразилась в желание собственного наслаждения - вожделение. Поэтому цель духовной практики и состоит в том, чтобы вернуть сознание дживы в изначальное положение - любовь к Богу, желание делать счастливым Его.  Самым действенным методом пробуждения изначального духовного вкуса (сознания) является повторение Харе Кришна Махамантры.  Чем в большей степени человек возрождает , благодаря соприкосновению со Святыми Именами Господа, свое изначальное духовное сознание - любовь к  Богу, тем в большей степени, он избавляется от вожделения. 

Также, пока духовный вкус еще не проявился в полной мере, важно обращаться к духовному разуму: разуму гуру-садху и шастр.  Гуру-садху и шастры дают практические рекомендации по поводу того, как контролировать вожделение, а также как благодаря духовной практики в конце концов преобразовать его в любовь к Богу. 

Из самых простых советов: контроль чувств начинается с языка. Язык, желудок и половые органы находятся на одной линии в теле. Если человек контролирует язык, то соответсвенно это помогает обуздывать желудок и половые органы. 

Также важен контроль ума. Нужно избегать разговоров и мыслей на сексуальные темы, избегать литературы, фильмов и т.д. на сексуальную тематику.  И взращивать в себе духовное знание. Все это будет помогать.

Можно еще много других практических рекомендаций привести. Но суть в этом: чем больше одухотворяется сознание, тем меньше оно подвержено вожделению. Это общий совет для всех, и для семейных людей и для отреченных.

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

Враджендра Кумар дас, мои поклоны. Спасибо Вам и и всем вайшнавам. 
Это моя ошибка в неправильной постановке вопроса. Вожделение проявляется у меня именно как смотрение например, фото или видео и искусственное удовлетворение, и как мысли о других женщина (хотя я живу с девушкой и собираюсь жениться на ней). Стараюсь не общаться с другими девушками, но на тонком плане не могу избавиться от вожделения. Меня очень сильно мучают эти желания и мысли. Они противны мне (чесное слово, очень противны), но как Арджуна сказал, как будто бы какая, то сила меня влечёт! Стараюсь держать себя в рука, но без успешно.  :sed: 
Прочитаю "Брахмачарья в сознании Кришны" обязательно. Спасибо всем Вам за вашу помощь. 
Мои смиренные поклоны!

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

> Если кратко, то вся суть наставлений по поводу того, как преодолеть вожделение сводится к одному - обретению высшего духовного вкуса.  
> 
> Вожделение - искаженная изначальная энергия души - любовь к Богу, которая в соприкосновении с материальной энергией преобразилась в желание собственного наслаждения - вожделение. Поэтому цель духовной практики и состоит в том, чтобы вернуть сознание дживы в изначальное положение - любовь к Богу, желание делать счастливым Его.  Самым действенным методом пробуждения изначального духовного вкуса (сознания) является повторение Харе Кришна Махамантры.  Чем в большей степени человек возрождает , благодаря соприкосновению со Святыми Именами Господа, свое изначальное духовное сознание - любовь к  Богу, тем в большей степени, он избавляется от вожделения. 
> 
> Также, пока духовный вкус еще не проявился в полной мере, важно обращаться к духовному разуму: разуму гуру-садху и шастр.  Гуру-садху и шастры дают практические рекомендации по поводу того, как контролировать вожделение, а также как благодаря духовной практики в конце концов преобразовать его в любовь к Богу. 
> 
> Из самых простых советов: контроль чувств начинается с языка. Язык, желудок и половые органы находятся на одной линии в теле. Если человек контролирует язык, то соответсвенно это помогает обуздывать желудок и половые органы. 
> 
> Также важен контроль ума. Нужно избегать разговоров и мыслей на сексуальные темы, избегать литературы, фильмов и т.д. на сексуальную тематику.  И взращивать в себе духовное знание. Все это будет помогать.
> ...


Спасибо Вам Aniruddha das. 
Только появляются моменты, когда даже во время джапы лезут эти ужасные мысли и планы. Я понимаю, что с помощью мантры можно преодолеть вожделение, но как преодолеть эти мысли и желание действий (искусственного удовлетворения), до того как это уйдет,  даже на две недели не получается. А думать об этом, так, раз в день выходит. Вместо того, чтобы открыть лекции духовных учителей, я лезу на непонятные сайты и.д.
Как это преодолеть?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо Вам Aniruddha das. 
> Только появляются моменты, когда даже во время джапы лезут эти ужасные мысли и планы. Я понимаю, что с помощью мантры можно преодолеть вожделение, но как преодолеть эти мысли и желание действий (искусственного удовлетворения), до того как это уйдет,  даже на две недели не получается. А думать об этом, так, раз в день выходит. Вместо того, чтобы открыть лекции духовных учителей, я лезу на непонятные сайты и.д.
> Как это преодолеть?



Продолжать прикладывать усилия в духовной практике.  Стремиться улучшать качество повторения Мантры. Стремиться повторять джапу как можно более внимательно. Это будет давать гораздо больший эффект, чем механическое  или невнимательное повторение.

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

> Продолжать прикладывать усилия в духовной практике.  Стремиться улучшать качество повторения Мантры. Стремиться повторять джапу как можно более внимательно. Это будет давать гораздо больший эффект, чем механическое  или невнимательное повторение.


Спасибо Вам! 
Я буду внимательней!

----------


## Вячеслав

Доброго времени суток Сергей !
Объяснение моё, исходит из личных размышлений, анализа и попытки понять, что является препятствием оставить неприятные, а так же губительные разного рода  привычки людей !

Так случилось, что Люди не редко открывают мне себя, и сильное желание было понять, что за сила заставляет Человека действовать вопреки внутреней воле.
Например : Есть желание бросить курить, или оставить более сильнодействующие наркотики, так же встречал людей которые ненавидели себя за регулярные игры в казино.

Один Человек рассказывал, что по собственной инициативе, ходил к разным людям (психотерапевтам, магам....) за помощью избавить его от этого порока, даже ходил к Мулле, моля его опомощи,
но ситуация не менялась. Оставить привычки механически можно лишь на некоторое время, главное себя не мучить мыслями невозможностью измениться, все приходит в определенное время.

Разделил я на две составляющие : Все положительные качества, являются беспричинной Милостью Господа. Например : В ведах расказывается о достижении материальнного блага, и у каждого 
действия есть измерительная мера, сделай то, получишь то, сделаешь так получишь это. В отношении качеств эта система не действует. Нет такое меры, сделай 32 раза то и обретешь качествосмирения, 73 раза это и станешь благородным и т. д. Я стал с понимание относится к Людям которым не хватает сил бросить курить и пить и т.п. Вовсе их привычки я не обеляю, но пусть каждый честно спросит себя, дастаточно ли он поработал над собой ! Можно конечно заявить, я же перестал пить, курить, читаю мантру 16 кругов. Все верно, но способен ли ты принять отречение как Истинный саньяси, НЕТ ? Так же и многим людям сложно подняться на более высокий уровень, как тебе на уровень саньяси ! 

Много раз слышали, что находимся в этом мире не первую жизнь, но ясно осмысливают, не многие ! Тем кто с легкостью дружат с четырьмя регулирующими принципами, шли к этому не одну жизнь,всему свое время. Господь Кришна объясняет : Если же ты не можешь держать свой ум постоянно сосредоточенным на Мне, то следуй правилам и предписаниям бхакти йоги (четыре регулирующих принципа).Так ты разовьешь всебе желание достичь Меня.
Если же ты не в состоянии следовать правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги, просто трудись для Меня, ибо, служа Моему делу, ты тоже достигнешь совершенства !

Кто-то следует регулирующим принципам, через год после знакомства с книгами и преданными, кто-то через десять лет, а есть кто принимает с легкостью в первый день знакомства !
Главное не зацикливаться на недостатках, делайте для Всевышнего то, что лучше у Вас получается, только делайте это всегда. В храмах всегда нужны Люди (почистить овощи, порезать их, помыть посуду, не знаю храма который откажется принять финансовое пожертвование, лучше конечно превратить деньги в соответствующую форуму), например купить фрукты и другие продукты.

Поскольку Вы собираетесь стать семейным Человеком, воспитайте детей, постарайтесь в них развить сознание Кришны, если Вам удастся развить в них Его сознание, Вы будете самым успешным Человеком на Мать Земле ! Успехов вам !!!

----------


## Артур

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.1 Глава 2. Божественность и божественное служение.

ТЕКСТ 17

шринватам сва-катхах кришнах
пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хридй антах стхо хй абхадрани
видхуноти сухрит сатам

шринватам - те, кто развил потребность слушать послание; сва-катхах - Его собственные слова; кришнах - Личности Бога; пунйа - добродетельный; шравана - слушая; киртанах - воспевая; хриди антах стхах - в сердце; хи - несомненно; абхадрани - стремление наслаждаться материей; видхуноти - очищает; сухрит - благодетель; сатам - правдивых.

*Шри Кришна, Личность Бога - Параматма (Сверхдуша) в сердце каждого и благодетель честного преданного - очищает сердце преданного от стремления к материальным наслаждениям, когда в том развивается потребность слушать Его послания, которые добродетельны сами по себе, если их правильно слушают и повторяют.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Послания Шри Кришны, Личности Бога, неотличны от Него Самого. Поэтому где бы ни прославляли Бога и без оскорблений ни слушали повествования о Нем, Господь Кришна, несомненно, присутствует там в форме трансцендентного звука, столь же могущественного, как и Он Сам. Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху в своей «Шикшаштаке» недвусмысленно утверждает, что святое имя Господа обладает всеми энергиями Господа, и что Он наделил все Свои бесчисленные имена одинаковым могуществом. Нет строго определенного времени для воспевания святого имени, и каждый может с вниманием и почтением делать это в удобное для него время. Господь столь милостив, что лично является нам в форме трансцендентного звука, но, к несчастью, нас не привлекает слушание Его имен и прославление Его деяний. Мы уже говорили о развитии вкуса к слушанию и воспеванию святого звука. Он развивается благодаря служению чистому преданному Господа.

Господь отвечает Своим преданным взаимностью. Когда Он видит, что преданный абсолютно искренне стремится к трансцендентному служению Господу и потому горит желанием слушать о Нем, Господь, пребывающий внутри преданного, действует так, чтобы преданный легко мог вернуться к Нему. Господь хочет вернуть нас в Свое царство сильнее, чем мы сами можем того желать. Большинство из нас вообще не хотят возвращаться к Богу. Хотят лишь очень немногие, и каждому, кто стремится к этому, Шри Кришна всячески помогает.

Человек не сможет войти в царство Бога, пока полностью не очистится от всех грехов. Материальные грехи - это порождение наших желаний господствовать над материальной природой. От этих желаний очень трудно избавиться. Женщины и богатство являются очень большими препятствиями на пути преданного обратно к Богу. Многие стойкие преданные пали жертвой этих соблазнов и сошли с пути, ведущего к освобождению. Но тот, кому помогает Сам Господь, по Его божественной милости легко преодолевает все трудности на этом пути.

Нет ничего удивительного в том, что человек, соприкасающийся с богатством и женщинами, становится беспокойным, потому что каждое живое существо связано с этим издавна - фактически с незапамятных времен, и чтобы избавиться от этого чужеродного влияния, требуется время. Но тот, кто слушает о славе Господа, постепенно осознает свое истинное положение. Милостью Бога такой преданный получает достаточно сил, чтобы оградить себя от этих беспокойств, и со временем его ум покидают все тревоги.

----------


## Мария

Хотя я не страдаю от страсти к женщинам, позвольте мне, все-таки, вставить свои пять копеек. 
по себе знаю -когда начинает из-под корки выползать всякая гадость, то очень помогает джапа. Просто тупо берешь четки и повторяешь Святые Имена. снова и снова. довольно быстро в себя приходишь. было бы желание. а силы найдутся.

----------


## Мария

Да, я вот еще вспомнила совет на бхакти-врикше. самое главное - стараться не наполнять дурные мысли энергией. То есть, не думать и не подпитывать их. ..на понятных сайтах понятно чем. То есть, стараться переключаться. тогда мысль сама перегорает. 
еще очень помогает знание, что вожделение. то есть, желание наслаждаться своим умом и телом и способностями, является причиной всех страданий. То есть, оно порождает гордыню, страх, неудовлетворение,  привязанности к источнику наслаждения, затем -  агрессию. И возвращается болезнями и несчастьями.  поэтому -ну его.  :smilies: уж лучше тогда жениться  :mig:

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

Спасибо Вам всем. Буду практиковать и стараться!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Шрила Прабхупада как то сказал  - "не то чтобы у меня нет вожделения, просто у меня нет времени". Будьте заняты интересной деятельностью.
Кроме того, вожделение означает что мы хотим наслаждаться сами. А теперь мы пытаемся изменить позицию, стать слугами. Если вы чувствуете вожделение к  какой-то женщине, можно просто послужить ей  :smilies:  Конечно, в рамках приличий, и чтобы она не знала. Самое простое - помолиться за нее.

----------


## Мария

> Шрила Прабхупада как то сказал  - "не то чтобы у меня нет вожделения, просто у меня нет времени". Будьте заняты интересной деятельностью.
> Кроме того, вожделение означает что мы хотим наслаждаться сами. А теперь мы пытаемся изменить позицию, стать слугами. Если вы чувствуете вожделение к  какой-то женщине, можно просто послужить ей  Конечно, в рамках приличий, и чтобы она не знала. Самое простое - помолиться за нее.


все правильно. я до вайшнавской философии изучала каббалу. там этот принцип очень четко объясняется. от вожделения ты никуда не денешься, таким создан человек. Бог сам-наслаждающийся. а мы созданы по его образу и подобию. такова природа. 
Но есть один ньюанс. Пока ты самы пытаешься наслаждаться, ты остаешься неудовлетворенным. Когда ты начинаешь служить Богу и людям -ты получаешь более тонкое удовольствие. которое реально тебя наполняет и делает счастливым и умиротворенным. 
Да,  а сам принцип звучит так -люби и отдавай.

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

Самскары очень сильны - факт. Тут совет Шрилы Прабхупады - очень хорош. У него просто не было времени. 
Те, у кого находится время на странные привычки - обычно склонны откладывать важные вещи на потом. 
Они могут бороться с умом его же методом - отложить это дело на потом (глупость ведь никуда не денется). Сказать себе - ну не сейчас, потом как-нибудь, пока мне некогда, нужно книги читать, джапу, посуду помыть, в храме помочь прибраться, а потом - посмотрим. Я уваряю, откладывать можно бесконечно. А если мы приучимся к хорошему - тяга к дурному по-тихоньку ослабеет. Это как уже здесь говорилось, всё равно. Что не кормить эту самскару - она оголодает и умрёт естественным образом  :smilies: .

----------


## Сева

1)Из личного опыта скажу - попробуйте хотябы на пару дней отказаться от соли в любом виде (в том числе соленые консервы и т.д.) - посмотрите на результат, мне сильно помогло.

2)Внимательная джапа ки джай.

3)Приедет к вам Махарадж нужно постараться получить остатки его пищи - обычно после лекции раздают - серьезно помогает, да и вообще за старшими вайшнавами можно чтото доесть (украсть остатки).

4)И главное нужно понять что таким образом Кришна ломает нашу гордость.
Человек склонен думать что у него и так всё в порядке и он сможет жить в благости, работать и строить нектарные отношения с окружающими, но тогда к нему приходит Дурга деви и начинает метелить железной булавой и протыкать острым трезубцем и человек понимает - похоже без Кришны ничего хорошего не выйдет.

Лично мою гордость Кришна таким образом раздавил =) я теперь полы мою, выражаю почтение и вообще стал хорошим =)

----------


## Сева

Только красть остатки нужно ненавязчиво =) чтобы не оскорбить

----------


## Dmitry

Очень тяжелая тема.
Некоторые практические советы есть в лекции Рузова В.О. "Легкодоступность греха через сми", послушайте обязательно.
От себя добавлю диетический совет: не употребляйте сладкое, сахар во 2й половине дня, особенно вечером, на ночь...ужасные последствия, как раз в смысле возрастания вожделения...
успехов Вам и всем, для кого эта тема актуальна (боюсь, таких очень много), в этом, мягко скажем, нелегком сражении...

----------


## Сева

Насчет диеты - сильно расчитывать на неё нельзя, потому что ум будет требовать =) и сколько бы ты не терпел всё равно начнешь есть и сладкое и соленое =). Арджуна говорит в БГ - ум силен и беспокоен как ветер.

Недавно услышал очень полезный совет в лекции Шри Хари прабху (Киевская дух. академия). Он рассказывал про чакры и говорит что за вожделение отвечает свадхистана чакра. Чтобы нормализовать её работу (это предполагает освобождение от грубой похоти) можно заниматься либо хатха йогой либо физическим трудом.

И действительно я когда был на бакта програм мы постоянно трудились физически - мыли полы, на стройке помогали и никаких беспокойств с вожделением не было. Главное куда-то деть свою энергию.

Посудите сами - есть даже вульгарные карми, которые вообще не желают ничего знать про Бога - но тем не менее их похоть не так уж сильно беспокоит - они нормально работают, зарабатывают кучу денег, наукой занимаются и.т.д. - почему? потому что занимаются либо спортом либо какойто физ. нагрузкой.

Удачи.

----------


## Dmitry

Диетические моменты игнорировать не стоит. 

Физнагрузка действительно благо. Мы все слишком много сидим, стоим, лежим.
Необходима регулярная физическая усталость.

----------


## Сева

А, забыл добавить =) на бакта програм ели сладкое, в том числе во второй половине дня, и всё ок.
ну разве что вставать с утра тяжелее.

----------


## Dmitry

"Если вы употребляете сладкое вечером, вы самоубийца" (О.Торсунов). 
Речь наверное не о том, что нельзя позволить себе бананы вечером. Речь о сахаре, кондитерской гадости...Которые вообще лучше бы не употреблять.

"Сладкое -это вожделение вообще то.)
в смысле -избыток сладкого и мучного увеличивает вожделение. поэтому, надо с этим быть поаккуратнее.
в аюрведе советуют сладкое есть на завтрак и немного на обед. "
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=1293&page=1

----------


## ОльгаО

Кстати, я не знаю, было ли вожделение у автора темы с такой же силой и до практики джапы, но причина может быть и в том, что при соприкосновении с чистым учением Кришны у человека начинает выползать всякая разная грязь, накопленная в прошлом и в прошлых жизнях в том числе. Так что с одной стороны, эти мысли (вожделение) - своеобразная реакция нашей души, она выплескивает, отрыгивает всю грязь при чистке.

----------


## Сева

Я Вам говорю свой живой практический опыт - ел сладкое сколько влезало вечером (не каждый день конечно). Трудился физически, повторял джапу.
Грубого вожделения не было.

Выводы делайте сами.

----------


## Dmitry

Я вижу, что вы говорите.  :mig:  Я же подчеркиваю важность этого момента, как фактора риска. Что с вами все хорошо после, не значит, что будет с другим.

----------


## Сева

Меня долго беспокоила эта проблема и я прилежно (прилежно значит в точности) следовал диете которую рекомендует Торсунов. результата не было.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Сладкое вообще то находится в гуне благости  :smilies:  Просто смотря что сладкое кушать. если полведра халавы на ночь - ну могут быть проблемы. А могут и не быть. Всё таки прасад  :smilies: 
А насчет физической нагрузки - мой опыт говорит, что всё как раз наоборот. Физическая нагрузка опускает сознание на уровень тела, а энергию - в низшие чакры. Землекоп или каменщик без вожделения - это как-то мне видится маловероятным. А вот ученый какой-нибудь или бизнесмен, которые головой работают - да, они могут просто забыть о грубых животных инстинктах.

----------


## Сева

не хотите не верьте.

----------


## ОльгаО

Пример одного моего родственника, который пытается стать вайшнавом: Самый большой стимулятор нечистых желаний - вовлечение в современную общественную жизнь, т.е. просмотр ТВ, интернета, картинок всяких и попадающихся на глаза женщин. Несколько лет назад он под давлением таких же проблем, как у автора темы, просто перестал смотреть телек, компом пользуется по минимуму, избегает общества женщин самым активным образом - исключил их из своей жизни полностью (кроме родственниц), а в случае необходимости общения (купить билет на вокзале например у кассиршы) либо не смотрит на них, либо взращивает против них арессию. Он ходит вообще не смотря на людей - в страхе, что попадется женщина на глаза. Доходит до курьезов, люди считают его часто просто грубияном. Пример конечно экстремальный, но, как он говорит, очень эффективный. Он утверждает, проблема вожделения - это сугубо вопрос культуры, она полностью зависит от того, что человек видит вокруг себя каждый день.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> либо не смотрит на них, либо взращивает против них арессию


Это может плохо кончиться.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Это может плохо кончиться.


да, Вы правы, я то же ему говорю. Он впал из одной крайности в другую. Раньше он был очень неравнодушен к женщинам, и теперь он злится на себя, что потратил столько времени впустую в своей жизни из-за женщин. Мне кажется, это временно. Как знаете у Гегеля, развитие идет по схеме "тезис-антитезис-синтез" (утверждение - потом его отрицание - а потом совокупность утверждения и отрицания, в результате чего появляется истинное понимание). Вот он сейчас на стадии антитезиса по отношению к женщинам, позже, думаю, наступит синтез  :smilies:

----------


## Dmitry

Без полового воздержания духовное развитие невозможно. Семя — деятельная сила. Посредством очищенного мышления, джапы и медитации его следует превращать в оджас, духовную энергию. Любой, кто стремится к Богоосознанию, должен строго соблюдать воздержание. Домохозяева нарушают этот обет из-за своей слабости и потому не развиваются духовно. Поднявшись на пару ступеней лестницы духа, они тут же падают на землю из-за несоблюдения брахмачарьи. Это прискорбная ошибка. Им следует спать отдельно. К этому нужно отнестись серьезно. Они должны ясно понимать важность такого условия. Принятие обета — священный шаг. Клятву нельзя нарушать. В нарушениях обета виноваты только мужчины, они всегда нарушают правила и законы. Женщины намного сдержаннее, хотя в шастрах сказано, что они в восьмь раз чувственнее мужчин.

Помните о преимуществах брахмачарьи и неприятностях, причиняемых потерей семени. Растрачивание семени вызывает нервную слабость, истощение и преждевременную смерть. Половой акт подрывает устойчивость разума, тела и индрий, ухудшает память, сообразительность и интеллектуальные способности. Тело предоставлено нам как инструмент для Богоосознания. Его возможности следует направить на высшие, духовные цели. Добиться нового перерождения очень трудно. Вспомним святых-брахмачари, которые обрели неувядаемую славу и почтение. Достичь величия сможет каждый, кто сберегает жизненную силу и использует ее для созерцания Божественного. Человек уже перестал ползать, он научился стоять на ногах и ходить. Вы — люди. Вы должны вести себя как настоящие люди. Строго соблюдайте обет брахмачарьи. Пусть жены поймут вас, осознают важность и величие воздержания. Принесите своим женам религиозные книги, пусть они ежедневно читают их. Предложите им соблюдать пост в день экадаши и каждый день 21600 раз повторять одну из мантр. Найдите приют в имени Господа и джапе. Все преграды исчезнут, вам станет легко соблюдать свою священную клятву.

Святой Павел сказал: «Хорошо человеку не касаться женщины» (1 Кор. 7:1). Будда сказал: «Мудрый избегает семейной жизни, словно ямы с горящими углями».

Свами Шивананда

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

Спасибо Вам всем большое и примите мои поклоны за ту информацию, которую Вы мне все дали!
Часть наставлений я уже применяю, стараюсь не есть на ночь, внимательней повторяю джапу (по совету Враджендра Кумар дас, кстати очень мощно сознание заряжается!), стараюсь больше занимать свой ум Кришной и служением вайшнавам. Как я заметил очень сильное вожделение в основном у меня возникает около компьютера, хотя раньше до сознания Кришны я удовлетворял свои желания каждый день практически, сейчас это происходит 1 раз в неделю или 2 недели, стараюсь переносить мысли на другое русло, хотя очень мешает тот факт, что живу с девушкой и она против 4-ого принципа и только для зачатия.
Также заметил, что вожделение практически не возникает (то, есть мысли) после пребывания в храме и общения с преданными, но, к сожалению, каждый день нет возможности находится с преданными лично и иногда хорошо помогают лекции про Кришну. В общем, проблема в компьютере, а решение в большем погружение в Сознание Кришны. Буду стараться меньше находится с ним (компьютером) и больше с Кришной! 
Спасибо всем за наставления и информацию. Мои поклоны. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Так женитесь на ней и занимайтесь сексом для зачатия благочестивых детей.

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

> Так женитесь на ней и занимайтесь сексом для зачатия благочестивых детей.


Я вот только за! Уже не раз предлогал, но она хочет хорошую свадьбу и не хочет этим заниматься только ради детей.  :sed:  
Хотя постипенно сами попытки уменьшились (после Сознания Кришны) в разы.  :smilies:

----------


## Толя

Харибол!
Могу поделиться своим опытом. В принципе, все уже сказано.
Как было сказано выше, половые органы, желудок и язык, находятся на одной линии. Я спрашивал у своего духовного наставника, он сказал, что нужно отказаться от сладкого, наедаться в пир, т.е. раз в неделю. Только, нужно аккуратно, не взволновать чувства. Я иду к этому давно, приходит понимание, важности, этого наставления. Практически, сладкое и похоть, связаны друг с другом. Но отказавшись, от сладкого, ум может найти заменитель, этой энергии (знаю преданных, которые не едят сладкое, но ум все равно ищет это наслаждение, например, ищет разговоры о матаджи, сныи пр..)
Вкушать прасад нужно в правильном умонастроении, это поможет обуздать язык, прочитайте перевод "Прославление Кришна Прасада":
...(1) Язык же - самый ненасытный и неукротимый из всех органов чувств....
...(2) Но Ты, Господь Кришна, очень милостив ибо даровал нам остатки своей пищи, чтобы мы могли обуздать свой язык...
Физический труд, так же очень помогает, (мне, только от части), я просто люблю что-то делать, для Господа. Видимо т.к. анартх очень много, я не могу сделать полный глоток служения. Пока я занят, помогаю преданным, я не думаю о постороннем, думаю о преданных, думаю о Кришне, служении. Стоит только пойти по улице, так само вожделение, начинает ласкать чувства, у Е.Б.М. Шрилы Прабхупады, есть лекция или беседа "Этот мир околдован сексом". Тут я начинаю повторять Харе Кришна мантру, в уме и чувства отвлекаются, т.к. я погружаюсь в повторение Имен не отличных от Господа.
Изучение Вед. Сейчас изучаю "Источник Вечного наслаждения". Если ум увиливает от всего, я начинаю рассуждать, медитировать на шастры. Сейчас я памятую игры Господа. ( Как? Он только, что пытался порадовать сестру, как в следующую секунду взнес кинжал над ее шеей??? и тому подобное.) Если, что-то не понятно, я спрашиваю у старших преданных.
Ну и просто естественно. Повторение Харе Кришна маха мантры, это главное. Есть очень хорошие лекции о святом имени. Говорится, что кто познал Бога, познал все!
В итоге получается, что я всегда занят в служении Богу и действительно времени не остается. Вы посчитайте, сколько времени вы тратите на удовлетворение желания, плюс мысли об этом. За это время, можно приехать в храм и там отвлечь чувства, от объектов и направить их непосредственно на Источник Вечного Наслаждения. Ведь Господь и есть источник этого, все исходит из Него и все принадлежит Ему. Нужно в нем черпать удовлетворение. Еще мне помогают обеты, Господь дает силы на их выполнение, особенно в месяц Картика и подобные периоды.
В итоге, мы накапливаем новые привычки и очищаем сознание. Мы просто выросли в этой атмосфере, чувства привязывались с незапамятных времен. Искренность, решимость и убежденность снесут все на своем пути во славу Господа Хари!
Спасибо за вопрос и ответы. Примите мои поклоны, дорогие Вайшнавы  :smilies: 

Да, сейчас Весна, этой энергии будет больше, я не помню формулировку, но суть в том, что ее нужно правильно использовать, нужно больше изучать Веды, она будет расходоваться поднимаясь вверх, а не спускаться вниз. Ее нужно поднимать вверх, а иначе она спускается вниз.

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

Харибол! 100%

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

если позволите тоже от себя добавлю)
однозначно ,подтверждаю -меньше сладкого,на ночь -это вообще...)-это больше на грубом
с более тонким вожделением -помогает вечерняя служба Божествам-Гаура-арати.
Вечер,ночь-время влияния гун страсти и невежества:вывод-не оставаться одному,найти компанию или жениться(+на преданной+виваха-ягью пройти)
Однозначно-уровень тонкого и грубого вожделения естественно у всех разный-тело разное,гуна ,карма
Если сильно мучает постоянно-физическая работа,спорт(ну это себя надо заставить,если не спортсмен)
сам работаю руками :smilies:

----------


## Dmitry

В Бхагавадгите Кришна объясняет психологический цикл, поддерживающий пристрастия. Поскольку йога занимается контролем мыслительной деятельности, то она и будет естественным лекарством. Однако практическая сторона йоги всегда должна быть интегрирована со знанием социальной, метафизической и теологической реальности, окружающей объект своей привязанности. Такое теоретическое знание помогает усилить практику, трансцендировать пристрастия и ведет к развитию любви к Богу. Метафизика Бхагавадгиты и ее социальная значимость подробно объяснены в завершающих 13-18 главах. Следует понять метафизику, стоящую за пристрастием к порнографии. Для этого обратимся к главам 13-14 , где Кришна говорит о природе того, что связано с порнозависимостью. Кришна разъясняет природу поля (тела) и знающего поле (душу), а также природу поступка в различных качествах материальной природы - разумное действие (саттва), действие в страсти (раджас) и действие в невежестве (тамас). Там также говорится о психологических последствиях благости, страсти или невежества.

С точки зрения метафизики Гиты, наслаждение порнографией есть чрезмерное влияние раджаса и тамаса, в результате чего индивид находится в заблуждении а отношении поля и знающего поле.

Социальные и моральные последсвтия влияния раджаса и тамаса описаны в главах 16, 17 и 18. Влияние этих качеств в конечном счете приносит страдание. Зная это, человек понимает, что порнография связана с насилием - по отношению к своему "я" и по отношению к другим людям. Ведь те кто завязаны с порноиндустрией не являются обязательно плохими людьми. А если и так, то не хуже того, кто пользуется их услугами, т.к. тот представляет спрос, который они удовлетворяют. Большинство вовлекается в порноиндустрию в очень молодом возрасте. Это жертвы обстоятельств и они нуждаются в помощи. Вместо того чтобы помочь им, ты обеспечиваешь спрос, который разрушает их жизнь.

Как бы ты чувствовал, если порнодевочки были твоей дочерью, сестрой или племянницей? А они и являются чьими-то дочерьми, сестрами или племянницами.

Поставь себя на место их родителей, счастливы ли они от того, что их дети заняты в порноиндустрии? Знание о том, что ты являешься инструментом в усугублении их участи должно помочь понять то, насколько отвратительно твое поведение, когда ты связываешься с порнографией, будь то в интернете или еще где. Это насильственная деятельность по своей природе и она сеет лишь большее насилие.

Желанию преодолеть свое пристрастие должно сопутствовать стремление преодолеть свою слабость. В этом суть бхакти, когда мы признаем нашу зависимость от Бога. По своей воле мы не преуспеем в этом. Если мы хотим побороть свои привязанности, мы должны признать нашу слабость. Сделав это мы осознаем одновременно силу Бога и с этого положения мы можем преуспеть и победить ненасытного врага привязанности.

Ответ Трипурари Свами

http://www.people.nnov.ru/celibate/chavo.htm

----------


## Вячеслав

Немного юмора : "Если вы на женщин слишком падки
В прелестях ищите недостатки...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUBS...eature=related

----------


## Сергей (Дас)

Джай! Супер. Песня определенно что нужно  :smilies: )))))

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> все орехи, семечки, чёрный перец, красный перец, все масла (оливковое, подсолнечное, кунжутное и т.п.), бананы, морковь, кабачки, помидоры, овсяная каша и ещё множество продуктов.


Мой опыт говорит, что наибольшие проблемы создают орехи, мед и сметана, их лучше вообще исключить. Остальное ерунда, если не злоупотреблять  :smilies:

----------


## Сева

Найбольшую проблему создаёт Равана.

Поэтому надо позвать Господа Раму чтобы он его пристрелил. =)

----------


## madhusudana das

Тема насущная для всех, вожделение присутствует у всех, в той или иной степени. Один преданный похвастался: "- Прабхупада, а уменя нет вожделения. "
                                                                                                                       Прабхупада ответил: "-Ты, что болен?"
Всё, что есть в этом мире, всё имеет своё предназначение. Матерьяльная природа, это отражение духовного. И у всех предметов  матерьяльного мира, есть своя духовная сущность, т.е. своё предназночение.
 Вопрос, как эти предметы использовать,чтобы небыло вожделения, Прабхупада дал ответ: "задействуйте всё в сознании Кришны." Это всё описано в Его книгах и лекциях, а также Его ученики об этом нам говорят.
 Грихастха-ашрам, это семейная жизнь в сознании Кришны. Противоположность этому грихамедха.
 Основа грихастха-ашрама, брамачарий-ашрам.Чтобы стать хорошим грихастхой, надо стать хорошим брамачари.

----------


## Нараяна дас

Я слышал, что убийство Кришной каждого конкретного демона во Вриндаване символизирует победу над какой-то анартхой. И для того, чтобы избавиться от нее, нужно просто ежедневно читать об убийстве Кришной демона, соответствующего этой анартхе.

Но вот я не помню, кто из демонов олицетворяет вожделение. Может, кто помнит, поделится?

----------


## madhusudana das

> .... И для того, чтобы избавиться от нее, нужно просто ежедневно читать об убийстве Кришной демона, соответствующего этой анартхе.
> 
> Но вот я не помню, кто из демонов олицетворяет вожделение. Может, кто помнит, поделится?


Мало просто, читать. Важнее слушать, от того кто действительно это понял и сам применил этот метод в своей жизни. Там наверника есть продолжение этому утверждению, почитайте внимательней. А вожделение алицетворяет и Равана и Хиранья-кашипу, а также Праламбасура, это всё разные проявления вожделения. И как это можно увидеть в себе?

----------


## madhusudana das

> Мало просто, читать. Важнее слушать, от того кто действительно это понял и сам применил этот метод в своей жизни.И как это можно увидеть в себе?


Так делать лучше, а после следовать этому.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные подскажите, есть ли где в священных писаниях описания того как можно избавиться или хотя бы приглушить вожделение. Иногда эти мысли (о женщинах) не дают покоя. Это просто кошмар. Хочется до конца соблюдать все регулирующие принципы, но ум всё время убегает в сторону противоположного пола. Как быть?


Скажите, а какие плохие последствия Вы испытываете от вожделения? То, что вожделение плохо само по себе ещё не значит, что от него надо в тот же момент на 100% отказаться. Это может быть неблагоприятно как для здоровья (физического и психического), так и для духовной жизни. Дело в том, что вожделение - это проявление собственного "я" человека, а отказываться от себя - это путь не вайшнавизма, а имперсональной гьяны. Это путь духовного самоубийства. И это более долгий путь )). Если вожделение прямо не мешает заниматься служением Кришне, то особо и переживать не стоит - по мере духовного роста оно само засохнет. Конечно, чрезмерно разжигать его также не стоит. Так что, на начальных (до ништхи) ступенях бхакти ограниченный незаконный секс не несёт за собой особых духовных проблем. Единственая проблема человека - это отсутствие желания заниматься преданным служением, всё остальное вторично.

----------


## Нараяна дас

> Скажите, а какие плохие последствия Вы испытываете от вожделения? То, что вожделение плохо само по себе ещё не значит, что от него надо в тот же момент на 100% отказаться. Это может быть неблагоприятно как для здоровья (физического и психического), так и для духовной жизни. Дело в том, что вожделение - это проявление собственного "я" человека, а отказываться от себя - это путь не вайшнавизма, а имперсональной гьяны. Это путь духовного самоубийства. И это более долгий путь )). Если вожделение прямо не мешает заниматься служением Кришне, то особо и переживать не стоит - по мере духовного роста оно само засохнет. Конечно, чрезмерно разжигать его также не стоит. Так что, на начальных (до ништхи) ступенях бхакти ограниченный незаконный секс не несёт за собой особых духовных проблем. Единственая проблема человека - это отсутствие желания заниматься преданным служением, всё остальное вторично.



Я слышал в лекции Шрилы Радханатха Махараджа, что внебрачный секс греховен, а в браке, но не для зачатия детей - не греховен, но неблагоприятен для духовной жизни.

Но вот такой вопрос, Ванамали пандит прабху - как в таком случае давать обеты Гуру Махараджу и принимать инициацию? Ведь обещаем следовать 4-м принципам, то есть слово даем. Как тут быть?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Я слышал в лекции Шрилы Радханатха Махараджа, что внебрачный секс греховен, а в браке, но не для зачатия детей - не греховен, но неблагоприятен для духовной жизни.


Понятие "благоприятности для духовной жизни" меняется по мере роста преданного. Так что, что для одного нектар - для другого яд ))



> как в таком случае давать обеты Гуру Махараджу и принимать инициацию? Ведь обещаем следовать 4-м принципам, то есть слово даем. Как тут быть?


Так и не надо принимать инициацию, пока принципы нарушаются. Обряд сам по себе не столь уж и важен. Более важны желания и мотивы преданного. Конечно внешние благоприятные вещи вайшнавы принимают, но они не должны становиться самоцелью - иначе это уже смарта-брахманизм.

----------


## Нараяна дас

> Если вожделение прямо не мешает заниматься служением Кришне, то особо и переживать не стоит - по мере духовного роста оно само засохнет. Конечно, чрезмерно разжигать его также не стоит. Так что, на начальных (до ништхи) ступенях бхакти ограниченный незаконный секс не несёт за собой особых духовных проблем. 
> 
> ... Так и не надо принимать инициацию, пока принципы нарушаются.


Тогда еще вопрос. Можно ли достичь уровня ништхи, не приняв духовного учителя (бхаджана-крийа)? 

Кроме того, я слышал, что вожделение можно победить только по милости Гуру и Кришны. Замкнутый круг получается  :sed:

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Кроме того, я слышал, что вожделение можно победить только по милости Гуру и Кришны.


Да, это правда, нет иного пути )



> Можно ли достичь уровня ништхи, не приняв духовного учителя (бхаджана-крийа)?


Нет. Но принятие духовного учителя означает не столько принять инициацию (1-ую или 2-ую), сколько с верой следовать его наставлениям. Т.е. основным моментом является ни дикша, а шикша. Ну а то, что шикша-гуру у преданного может быть более чем один - общеизвестно. Так что, никаких препятствий нет - все проблемы только внутри нас.

----------


## Andrew

Вставлю свои копейки  :smilies: 
Харе Кришна дорогие преданные. 
У меня тоже были проблемы в данном вопросе, хорошо знаком с Аударьей Дхамой прабху, пробовал его советы по диете ( из лекций) - не помогало. Но почитав книги, подумав решил попробовать значительно увеличить повторяемы круги. Около года повторял джапу больше обычного - вожделение как рукой сняло  :smilies:  В данный момент под давлением обстоятельств, опять повтаряю 16 кругов - больше пока эта проблемма не беспокоит.  :smilies:

----------


## madhusudana das

> Вставлю свои копейки 
> Харе Кришна дорогие преданные. 
> У меня тоже были проблемы в данном вопросе, хорошо знаком с Аударьей Дхамой прабху, пробовал его советы по диете ( из лекций) - не помогало. Но почитав книги, подумав решил попробовать значительно увеличить повторяемы круги. Около года повторял джапу больше обычного - вожделение как рукой сняло  В данный момент под давлением обстоятельств, опять повтаряю 16 кругов - больше пока эта проблемма не беспокоит.


Пока небудет удалён корень или причина вожделения, то только одним повторением неотделатся, т.е. это до поры до времени. Надо основательно узнать об этом пороке и как с ним эфективно боротся. Внимательная мантра, это важный момент, но так как мы ненаходимся на освобождённом уровне то кроме этого вида преданного служения нам надо много ещё чего делать.

----------


## Andrew

2 года уже прощло, посмотрим  :mig:

----------


## SlavaSG

Если говорить о грубом плане, то вечерний приём молока так же негативно влияет. Молоко очень питательно и если организм настроен использоватся её не совсем в безкорыстных целях  :smilies:  то лучше его исключить вечером. если сложно то сократить до минимума. Половое желание уменьшается значительно.

----------


## madhusudana das

> 2 года уже прощло, посмотрим


Да и 10 может пройти, а потом проявится. Повторение маха-мантры это реальный метод. Наверника Вы знаете,что попугайное повторение неработает и есть способ, который помогает углубить повторение мантры. А просто тараторие, это на определённом уровне неплохо, но есть лучше.

----------


## Pavel

Оно всегда есть и отказаться от него тяжело, да мы можем прятаться и не смотреть тв, картинки и т.п. соблазнялки, это помогает в спокойном состоянии, но наступит момент, обязательно наступит, когда вы окажетесь перед соблазнительной женщиной, как с вашей самой любимой картинки и попробуйте отказаться от ее уговоров.  :smilies: 

Поможет разумная, твёрдая позиция. 
Ну что тут такого? Разок, не с замужней прекрасной женщиной по ее согласии, не преступление, удовольствие для обоих.

 Я всегда смотрю на наркоманов, как все происходит: Давай разок, от разка не подсядешь, ломки не будет. И правда ломки нет, но хорошо то как, такой кайф... Ну если разок ни чего не было, то я будут по чуть чуть, не проблема для меня, не подсяду зато такой кайф. И в чем смысл жизни наркомана? В постоянном поиске наркотиков, денег на них, вся жизнь крутиться только вокруг наркоты, вокруг удовольствия от наркоты. Можно уверенно сказать, что наркоман полностью посвятил свою жизнь наркотикам. Дар Божий был променян на это краткосрочное удовольствие.

Секс это удовольствие очень могущественное, как и наркотики. 
Но я не хочу жить ради наркотиков, не хочу жить ради секса(удовлетворения своего вожделения), я вижу что этот путь в никуда, вокруг туча примеров. Я хочу жить ради Бога, ради своего пути к Богу, и только видя эту цель, я хватаюсь за нее всеми руками изо всех сил, в моменты сильнейших искушений.

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

> Святой Павел сказал: «Хорошо человеку не касаться женщины» (1 Кор. 7:1). Будда сказал: «Мудрый избегает семейной жизни, словно ямы с горящими углями».


Из книги Свами Шивананда Сарасвати "Практика Брахмачарьи":
"Вы когда-нибудь задумывались, из чего состоит тело женщины, терзающей ваше сердце? Это куча костей, плоть, кровь, моча, фекалии, пот, гной и другие нечистоты. Вы позволите такому набору стать хозяином ваших мыслей? Вы променяете данное вам от рождения право на покой и счастье на эту сомнительную похлёбку?"
"Поэты, пребывая в романтическом настроении, описывают губы молодых женщин как медовые. Это действительно так? Что вы видите на самом деле? Зловонный гной, сочащийся из дыр в зубах, неприятный запах желудочного сока и слюна стекающая с губ во время сна – вы называете это нектаром и мёдом? Но, тем не менее, отравленный похотью мужчина с удовольствием проглотит все эти нечистоты в порыве страсти... За блестящей кожей скрывается грубая плоть. За милой улыбкой девушек скрывается оскал тигра. За розовыми губами скрываются микробы заболеваний. За нежными словами скрываются грубости и эксплуататорство. Жизнь мимолетна и изменчива. Осознайте красоту Атмы внутри вашего сердца. Тело - это пристанище болезней. Сеть привязанностей  крепко связывает вас индульгированием. Если убрать одежду украшения и кожу, то от женщины ничего не останется. Просто представьте на мгновенье что у неё нет кожи. Тогда вам придется отпугивать палкой коршунов и стервятников от её тела. Физическая красота поверхностна, иллюзорна и подвержена времени. Не обманывайтесь внешним видом. Это трюки Майи."
"Женщины подобны огню, который сжигает мужчину как сухую солому. Они даже опаснее чем огонь, потому что могут сжечь вас на далёком расстоянии. Красивые девицы – это как наркотик, который вызывает  сильную интоксикацию похотью, и уничтожает способность различать.  Этот загадочный мир начался с женщины и поддерживается женщинами. Как тогда без отказа от женщин можно достичь вечного блаженства Брахмана? Прекрасное тело женщины отправляется на кладбище, когда его покидают праны. Оно становится кормом для червей. Без отречения от женщин невозможно достичь самореализации."
"Если человек отказывается потакать своей животной природе, его сексуальная энергия направляется вверх и трансформируется в Оджас Шакти."

----------


## Vladislav108

Харе Кришна!
Очень близкая ситуация...
Видимо дело не в сексе и наркотиках. Дело в нехватке где-то далеко внутри. 
И что делать когда ты уже "попался" и есть ли из этой ситуации выход - вопрос сложный. 

Есть вожделение к самому себе, например. Этот момент почему-то не проговаривается. Однако суть ясна - что человек испытывает влечение к внешнему объекту по ряду причин, в том числе именно из-за страсти к самому себе.
Я это к тому, что не стоит "обвинять" противоположный пол во всех смертных грехах.

Задача сводится лишь к тому, что-бы изучить своё ум и его содержимое. Тут и ожидает сюрприз - тело привыкло жить отдельно.

Например, очевидно же - что есть некие программы реагирования, рефлексия и так далее. И работает это всё отдельно от сознания! 
Депрессивные индуисткие тексты, по идее, должны постепенно потушить этот диафильм о привлекательности внешнего, который десятилетиями загружают человеку в мозги.
Но. Нужно "очароваться" чем-то другим, получить вкус  :smilies: 

К сожалению, это не "мы живём ради", а вожделение живёт людьми, его принимающими как норму жизни. Ведь это же нормально, смотреть на другую джив-атму и видеть там нечто "своё".
Ошибка очень глубокая - стереотипность реагирования на другой пол. Не все девушки мечтают об американской мечте далеко. В этом можно убедится хотя бы раз съездив в ашрам.
Что означает, что человек видит не реальность, а желаемую им интерпритацию этой реальности. Например мысль "а что она/он" обо мне сейчас думает?
Сколько кругов я читаю или сколько у меня денег?  :biggrin1: 
А правда заключается в том, что никто ничего не думает. Вот от этой идеи - что я - центр - как раз таки отказаться сложнее всего. Даже если человек думает, что он эту стадию прошёл - она всё равно будет вылезать в самый неподходящий момент и портить всё.
Но это ашрам - общество вайшнавов - это всегда польза. 
Я боялся сначала приехать и посмотреть на кого-то с "платформы чувственных наслаждений" но ничего такого не было, наоборот, я увидел совершенно иную красоту - не телесного плана. 

Сложность заключена именно в общении с теми, кто не пытается осознать Кришну.
Ведь эти то люди участвуют в сознании социума (прошу прощения за это избитое понятие), а социум это коллективная мыслеформа. Опять же - приятно быть частью толпы, это же безопасно и комфортно. Но вместе с этим комфортом человек присоединяется ко всему потоку материальных гун и уже не мечтает "летать" - его задача убрать страх неудовлетворенности любой ценой. Если 5 минут секса успокаивают - то он идёт в ход точно так же как и наркотики.
Как у них говорят - жить надо на полную катушку! Драйвец Кали-Юги не даёт покоя практически никому.

Вам очень повезло, что вы вообще нашли силы на право выбора и мало того - размышляете, каким вы хотите стать в будущем. 

Есть баджаны, посвященные владельцу чувств - Хришикеше.

Аударья Дхама Дас сказал, что вожделение в этом мире естественно "оседает" на живое существо, просто кто-то об этом знает и очищается каждый день а кто-то нет. Вот представьте, сколько людей а)не знают б)даже специально это накапливают - это же круто!  :biggrin1: 




> я не хочу жить ради наркотиков, не хочу жить ради секса/Дар Божий был променян на это краткосрочное удовольствие.


Будем надеяться на милость, что не променяли всё-таки или хотя бы вовремя остановились... а то совсем уж мрачно всё.  

"наступит момент, обязательно наступит, когда вы окажетесь перед соблазнительной женщиной, как с вашей самой любимой картинки"
 - ну твёрдая вера в этот "момент" - на мой взгляд лишнее. лучше пусть наступить такой момент, когда явится Кришна  :smilies:

----------


## SlavaSG

похоже на привязанность но со знаком минус.

----------


## Милана

Преданным арбузы нельзя:"И ещё один пикантный плюс к пользе арбуза — цитруллин, это вещество содержится в мякоти и в процессе метаболизма преобразуется в аргинин, расширяющий сосуды, и справляется с этим не хуже чем виагра.
http://www.likefoods.ru/yagodi/polza-i-vred-arbuza.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А что страшного для преданных в расширении сосудов?

----------


## Милана

> А что страшного для преданных в расширении сосудов?


Ну,если хотите пёсиком в следующей жизни родится,то расширяйте,пожалуйста.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Мне конечно не понять загадочную взаимосвязь между сосудами и песиками...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Присоединяюсь к непониманию)

----------


## Милана

Вот в этой лекции Рами Блект рассказывает о том,как к нему на консультации приходят религиозные женщины и жалуются
на то,что их "религиозные" мужья их заставляют ежедневно сексом заниматься.
http://www.bleckt.com/audio/7511/
Слов нет...

----------


## Dravida das

> да ради Бога )просто, имхо, нужно знать. что понятие вожделение -более обширное.


Это вы Враджендра Кумара Пррабху поучаете, матаджи? Ну или поправляете или дополняете  :smilies:  ?

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Я преподаю йогу и готовил семинар по основам йоги. Компиляция из разных текстов и книг:
В словаре это слово толкуется как целомудренная жизнь, посвященная религиозным занятиям и самообузданию. Принято считать, что потеря семени ведет к смерти, а удержание ее - к жизни. Отсюда предписание сохранять его сосредоточенным усилием ума. Понятие брахмачарья не отрицательное, оно не предполагает ни принудительного аскетизма, ни запретов. По словам Шанкарачарии, брахмачари (тот, кто соблюдает брахмачарью) - это человек, поглощенный изучением священных ведических знаний, постоянно приверженный Брахману и знающий, что все сущее заключено в Брахмане. Иными словами, брахмачари это тот, кто видит во всем проявление Бога. 
Чтобы достигнуть спасения, не обязательно соблюдать безбрачие и не иметь домашнего очага. Напротив, все смрити (кодексы законов) рекомендуют женитьбу. Не испытав человеческой любви и счастья, невозможно познать божественную любовь. Почти все йоги и мудрецы Древней Индии были женатыми, семейными людьми. Они не уклонялись от общественных и нравственных обязанностей. Женитьба и забота о детях не препятствуют познанию божественной любви, счастью и единению с Высшей Душой. 
О положении ученика-семьянина в "Шива Самхите" говорится так: 
"Пусть он занимается вдали от людей, в уединенном месте. Для соблюдения приличий он должен оставаться в обществе, но не должен быть привязанным к нему сердцем. Он не должен отказываться от исполнения своего профессионального долга и соответствующих его общественному положению обязанностей; пусть он исполняет их, сознавая себя орудием Бога, не думая о результатах. Он будет преуспевать, мудро следуя методу йоги, это несомненно. Оставаясь в кругу семьи, постоянно исполняя долг семьянина, человек, освободившийся от заслуг и недостатков и обуздавший свои чувства, достигнет спасения. Ни добродетели, ни пороки не затрагивают семьянина, занимающегося йогой; его не запятнает и грех, если придется согрешить ради зашиты человечества" ("Шива Самхита", гл.У, 234-238). 

Невоздержание включает в себя следующее: 
1.	слушание разговоров о сексе; 
2.	чтение эротической литературы; 
3.	наблюдение за совокупляющимися; 
4.	беседы о сексе; 
5.	флирт; 
6.	мысли о сексе; 
7.	танцы (как прелюдия секса); 
8.	просмотр порнографических и эротических фильмов и телепередач; 
9.	близкое общение с сексуально озабоченными людьми; 
10.	совершение половых актов и мысли о них.

Во все эти виды деятельности вовлечены колоссальные психические силы. У химических, биохимических и биологических сил отбирается их психическая и физиологическая энергия. Воздержание от этих действий называется брахмачарьей. Посредством брахмачарьи не допускается растрачивание гормональной и другой физиологической энергии тела, которая должна использоваться для психического и физического развития. 
Эта энергия трансформируется в апара-оджас и пара-оджас. Апара-оджас поддерживает физическую крепость, которая защищает тело от физических болезней. Пара-оджас поддерживает силу духа и ума, защищает человека от психических болезней и проявляет психические и духовные силы.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Эффект брахмачарьи
2.38 У утвердившегося в целомудрии энергия нарастает. (брахма-чарья-пратиштхаям вирья-лабха)
Благодаря сохранению семени тело йога источает аромат. 
Пока йог удерживает его в себе, он может не бояться смерти. 

Утвердившийся в брахмачарье приобретает запас жизненных сил и энергии, отважный ум и сильный интеллект

Практика брахмачарьи (из книги "Крийя йога-сутры Патанджали и сиддхов" Маршалл Говиндан)
В состоянии ли я сохранить Бога в своем сердце, уме и теле во время сексуальной активности? Могу ли я превратить любовь в подношение Богу? Могу ли я оставаться Наблюдателем относительно Наблюдаемого? Могу ли я видеть своего партнера как воплощение Божественного?

----------


## VishvaPriya das

От себя могу сказать, что знать это и практиковать это - не одно и то же. Но вдохновляет местами  :smilies: 

Ссылаясь на лекции БхактиВигьяны Госвами скажу, что мы можем знать много, но не хватает решимости следовать этому. Поэтому нужно искать тех, у кого эта решимость есть. Об этом уже говорили. Искать тех, у кого есть вкус.

И еще, махарадж часто приводил пример молитвы одного человека (какой-то святой) : Господь, избавь меня от вожделения.... а потом добавлял - но только не сейчас! Это к тому, что мы сами держимся за вожделение.


Я долго экспериментировал с кофе... отказался! до этого с мясом, потом то же с чаем. Наблюдал, делал выводы и понимал, что так как описывают последствия так они и есть. 

Госвами Махарадж говорил, что победить вожделение - это не ерунда, это огромное достижение!

Надеюсь чем-то был полезен.

----------


## Милана

Не понятно,для чего Бог сделал так,что для мужчин это такая большая проблема.
Просто как изувечил вас за что-то. Не понятно.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> Не понятно,для чего Бог сделал так,что для мужчин это такая большая проблема.
> Просто как изувечил вас за что-то. Не понятно.


Согласно знаниям об активности чакр, о тонком строении тела, об энергиях, то у женщины вожделение в несколько раз сильнее мужского!  :smilies:

----------


## Александр.Б

Вожделение у женщин и мужчин наверное одинаковое, просто проявляется по разному.

----------


## Милана

> Согласно знаниям об активности чакр, о тонком строении тела, об энергиях, то у женщины вожделение в несколько раз сильнее мужского!


Наверное,в прошлые юги так было,я не знаю. Но только мужчины смотрят подозрительные сайты и оборачиваются на всех красивых 
женщин. Нам учительница по психологии как-то рассказывала,что проводили эксперимент,посадили в комнату мужчин и женщин
и попросили их ни о чём не думать. На этой фразе у одного учащегося мужского пола вылетела фраза:"Да как они могли сидеть в одной комнате с
женщинами и не думать?" Все девушки недоумённо переглянулись,а учительница продолжала,что после этого всех попросили записать,кто о чём пытался не думать. Мужчины пытались не думать о женщинах,а женщины пытались не думать о детях и приготовлении еды. Вот так!! А для все девушек,кто услышал
несчастный вопль того студента,это вообще шоком было.

----------


## Александр.Б

Тот, кто развил очень большую привязанность к женскому телу, постоянно думает о женщинах, тот и получает женское тело))) И теперь, когда у него есть своё собственное, личное женское тело, такой человек наслаждается им сполна)))

----------


## Милана

> Тот, кто развил очень большую привязанность к женскому телу, постоянно думает о женщинах, тот и получает женское тело))) И теперь, когда у него есть своё собственное, личное женское тело, такой человек наслаждается им сполна)))


Ну да,что-то в этом есть,мне действительно, женское тело больше нравится. Как подумаю,как мужчины из-за этого 
вожделения мучаются,хоть женщины и слабее,но и проблем таких нет.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Ох, матаджи, не искушайте Камадева, не искушайте Кришну.

Вожделение создано самим Богом. Иначе сидели бы все и медитировали и вайшнавов не рожали, а Кришна бы скучал по заблудшим душам, которые не могут вырваться из материального мира.

Рожайте, служите Кришне. По примеру Праджапати, НО!!!! Воспитывайте вайшнавов!

В ШБ часто говорится, что тот, кто не может воспитать жену, ребенка.... тот не должен становиться мужем и отцом!

А вот вожделение женщины знаете в чем проявляется? В не желании служить мужу, её вожделение проявлено в постоянном желании расширять материальные потребности. Стри на санскрите  :smilies: 

Так что еще не факт, что вожделение мужчины хуже женского!

----------


## Александр.Б

Шутки, шутками, но....
Я в школе работаю и вижу такую картину: Девочки ни о чём думать не могут, кроме как о мальчиках. Пацаны о мотоциклах, гитарах, компьютерах....а девчонки, только тело всё своё украшают и всячески его на показ выставляют, лишь бы мальчики оценили)))

----------


## Милана

> Шутки, шутками, но....
> Я в школе работаю и вижу такую картину: Девочки ни о чём думать не могут, кроме как о мальчиках. Пацаны о мотоциклах, гитарах, компьютерах....а девчонки, только тело всё своё украшают и всячески его на показ выставляют, лишь бы мальчики оценили)))


А вы всё не правильно понимаете. Там, конечно,всё слишком банально,просто замуж хотят. Ну,считают,что если мужа нет,то что-то не то,что это
как атрибут обязательный.Вот у соседки муж-алкоголик,её спрашивают,а зачем он тебе нужен? А она отвечает,что это мой муж,что бы был.
Девчонки считают,что это такой атрибут обязательный,
что должен быть,желательно принц на мерседесе,вот и украшаются. Банальнее не придумаешь. Жить в женском теле приятнее в комфорте,тело так устроено и мозги,а заработать самой пуховый диван и всё остальное не всегда получается.
Ну и без пуховиков. Должен быть и всё. Иногда за таких замуж выходят,что только в страшном сне такой приснится,а некоторые женщины на столько боятся без мужей остаться,что как моя соседка,вышла замуж за алкоголика и уже много лет с довольным видом ходит.
Правда,она и без его помощи себя хорошо обеспечивает,а он ей как необходимый домашний атрибут нужен,ну,как телефон или холодильник,
что бы был.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> Шутки, шутками, но....
> Я в школе работаю и вижу такую картину: Девочки ни о чём думать не могут, кроме как о мальчиках. Пацаны о мотоциклах, гитарах, компьютерах....а девчонки, только тело всё своё украшают и всячески его на показ выставляют, лишь бы мальчики оценили)))


Но на самом деле они, если присмотреться, не о сексе думают, а о романтике, о защите со стороны мальчика, о его покровительстве.

В младшем возрасте мальчики действительно думают о другом, но потом они на девочек смотрят жадно и сладострастно! А многие девочки по-прежнему думают о мальчиках, как о принцах, благородных и заботливых! 
Я не говорю о детях извращенных фильмами и жестоким миром.

----------


## Милана

> Ох, матаджи, не искушайте Камадева, не искушайте Кришну.
> 
> Вожделение создано самим Богом. Иначе сидели бы все и медитировали и вайшнавов не рожали, а Кришна бы скучал по заблудшим душам, которые не могут вырваться из материального мира.
> 
> Рожайте, служите Кришне. По примеру Праджапати, НО!!!! Воспитывайте вайшнавов!
> 
> В ШБ часто говорится, что тот, кто не может воспитать жену, ребенка.... тот не должен становиться мужем и отцом!
> 
> А вот вожделение женщины знаете в чем проявляется? В не желании служить мужу, её вожделение проявлено в постоянном желании расширять материальные потребности. Стри на санскрите 
> ...


Нет,вожделение не из-за детей существует!!
Если бы все были праведниками,чистыми как ангелы,то какая проблема для Бога детей на Землю другим образом послать??
Да вообще никакой!!!

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Прочитайте Шримад  Бхагаватам. Мир устроен так, как он устроен. И всё в нем создано специально для чего-то! Песнь 3 глава 20, например

----------


## Александр.Б

> Но на самом деле они, если присмотреться, не о сексе думают, а о романтике, о защите со стороны мальчика, о его покровительстве.


Ну, да я и говорю, что их вожделение так проявляется, это такой тонкий секс. Мужской, он более грубый, животный, а женский, он обрастает нежностями, рюшечками. Это две стороны одной медали.
ЗЫ
Что-то оффтоп пошёл конкретный)))
Тема-то, "как от всего этого избавиться")))

----------


## Милана

> Прочитайте Шримад  Бхагаватам. Мир устроен так, как он устроен. И всё в нем создано специально для чего-то!


А я вот не понимаю,почему мужчин так ужасно сделали,что они,в принципе,почти с животными сровнялись.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> А я вот не понимаю,почему мужчин так ужасно сделали,что они,в принципе,почти с животными сровнялись.


Матаджи, мне кажется вы уже наезжаете.
Не забывайте, что муж для жены - представитель Бога, потом вам будет тяжело служить мужу животному. Поэтому, я думаю, вам стоит пересмотреть свое отношение к мужчинам. Мне понравилась тоненькая книжечка "Третий партнер" Вену Гопал прабху и Премападмини матаджи авторы.

----------


## Милана

> Матаджи, мне кажется вы уже наезжаете.
> Не забывайте, что муж для жены - представитель Бога, потом вам будет тяжело служить мужу животному. Поэтому, я думаю, вам стоит пересмотреть свое отношение к мужчинам. Мне понравилась тоненькая книжечка "Третий партнер" Вену Гопал прабху и Премападмини матаджи авторы.


А я не хочу ещё и в следующей жизни на Земле мучатся. Мне этой жизни хватило с верхом,что бы хорошо усвоить,что здесь делать нечего.
Так что стараюсь держаться от подозрительных личностей подальше.

----------


## Александр.Б

> А я вот не понимаю,почему мужчин так ужасно сделали,что они,в принципе,почти с животными сровнялись.


Жжжёте!!!!
Не надо обижаться на мужчин. Если кто-то с вами обошелся как животное, это ещё не значит, что все такие. С другой стороны, мы встречаем по жизни только тех людей, которые нам положены по судьбе, что-бы вернуть нам то, что мы заслужили.

----------


## SlavaSG

от питания много зависит.
много молочного также может провоцировать.

----------


## Милана

> от питания много зависит.
> много молочного также может провоцировать.


Что вы такого говорите??!!!
Посидите несколько дней исключительно на молоке и вам вообще ничего хотеться не будет.
Вообще ничего!!!!
Сплошная нирвана!!

----------


## Милана

Молоко очень успокаивает и расслабляет всю психику. На исключительно молочной диете не хочется даже ходить и говорить,
полное расслабление мозгов и тела.

----------


## SlavaSG

молоко это источник легких питательных веществ которые без труда принимаются организмом, если молока очень много то энергия легко может накопиться в нижних центрах, от избытка. на одном молоке это диета ограниченая желание может и не возникнуть.

----------


## Милана

> молоко это источник легких питательных веществ которые без труда принимаются организмом, если молока очень много то энергия легко может накопиться в нижних центрах, от избытка. на одном молоке это диета ограниченая желание может и не возникнуть.


А вы сначала попробуйте,а потом напишите. И чем больше вы молока выпьете,тем больше вас в сон тянуть будет,а не на сайты для мужчин.

----------


## SlavaSG

с молоком у меня опыт большой, поэтому и пишу. много зависит от сознания насколько оно чисто туда и энергия пойдет но лучше не надеяться на свою чистоту и совершать небольшие аскезы.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Молоко надо непересластить.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Посидите несколько дней исключительно на молоке и вам вообще ничего хотеться не будет.
> Вообще ничего!!!!
> Сплошная нирвана!!


опять же у Тугутова слышал. Он говорит что если в течении одного года пить только молоко и ничего не есть, то 80 или 90 всей накопившейся плохой кармы сгорает навсегда. Это какая-то аскеза, название не помню.

----------


## Милана

Тыкву тоже мужчинам нельзя:
Кроме того, знахари считали, что тыквенный сок очень помогает мужчине поддерживать свой сексуальный тонус
http://www.homearchive.ru/health/h0009.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А еще морковь, яблоки, мед, сметану, семечки... Это рекомендации для йогов-аскетов, а не для преданных, занятых служением.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тему про секс и насилие отделил в "Просто так".

----------


## Толя

Харе Кришна! Поделюсь своим опытом.
Я вообще вскакивал к окну, когда слышал цокание каблуков, случай был тяжелый.

Пока я не осознал, насколько важно соблюдение брахмачари, толку небыло от всех практик, асан и прочего. Для того, чтобы осознать это, мне потребовались усилия. Об этом уже все сказано и написано. Есть книга Бхакти Викаши Свами, в этой теме о ней уже упоминалось - "Брахмачари в Сознании Кришны", там концентрат на эту тему.
Когда мы получаем знание, мы начинаем следовать, но энергия все равно идет вниз, ведь бесчисленное количество жизней, мы наслаждались таким образом. Тут главное не отчаиваться и не заморачиваться над неудачами. Наше дело маленькое: желать и выбирать. Мы с вами, выбираем чистый образ жизни, любые неудачи, лишь укрепят наш настрой следовать. Ведь Ачарьи оставили самые сливки, самую суть. Много от нас не требуется.
Сперва я прибегнул к асанам, контроль взгляда и общения принял в свою жизнь, помните Лакшам? Даже не знал как выглядет Сита, он никогда не поднимал свой взгляд выше ее стоп и мог узнать ее, только по браслетам, на ногах. В книге Бхакти Викаши Свами, все есть, повторятся не буду.
Потом я понял, что асан не достаточно, энергию нужно занимать. Молитва, изучение шастр, в настроении третьего стиха "Шри Шри Шикшаштаки", если мы в умонастроении слуги слуги слуги слуги, мысли о наслождении уйдут, как нечто несвойственное и чужеродное. Настоящий преданный, не тот кто не падает, а тот кто сразу встает и делает выводы.
К тому же говорится, что одно только соблюдение брахмачари, уже дает мукти и даже сидхи. Представляете, весь мир строиться вокруг вожделения, а вы тут хотите отречься от самого высшего наслаждения всех людей и народов??? Соблюдение истинной брахмачари, дает огромные силы для истинной духовной практики. Более того, не соблюдая брахмачарью, не может быть речи о духовной практики (это мое мнение), но если вы идете путем духовного самоосознания, подобная скверна уйдет со временем, если мы будем очищать свое сердце осознанно, ведь говориться что не осознанная аскеза, практически не дает результата.
Я знаю преданных, которые спокойно теряют семя, словно так нужно. Это не правильно, занавес вожделения не дает увидеть людей вокруг себя самого, что же говорить о духовных энергиях. Иначе говоря, персоналист, это практикант садхака. Имперсоналист, это начальный уровень и я считаю, что нужно быстрее слазить с этого уровня и идти дальше. Кришна дает свободу выбора, пользуйтесь ей осознано, ведь ваша потеря семени, это ваш выбор.

Ваш слуга, Анатолий. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Ананта-Коти Вайшнава Вринда ки джай.

П.С.: Кришна действует через преданных, нужно быть более внимательным к ним, через них придет все знание и любовь. Все происходит по милости преданных, даже тех, кто вчера в первый раз пришел на прасад.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Толя

Прочитал свое же сообщение, больше чем годом ранее, в этой ветке. Даже не похоже, что сам писал  :smilies:  Подумал, а ведь действительно, практика отличается от теории, т.к. теория, прошла через практику и получила новый облик. Есть вещи которые открываются внутри, в сердце и объяснить их невозможно. Следовательно если человек сам не решит прекратить падение, он будет продолжать падать или "идти по параболе". Эти сокровенные вещи, можно просто увидеть прослушав лекцию Гуру через год снова, Боже мой, какие реализации, почему я этого не слышал раньше??? Через год будут новые открытия, главное оставаться в теме. Однажды у нас в ятре устроили опрос: кто ты, что ты, как ты.... Меня спросили о моих целях, что я хочу получить от практики? Одна из целей: избавиться от вожделения! На что старшие преданные просто рассмеялись. Очевидно, что не будет таблетки от вожделения, мы все индивидуальны и наше лечение тоже индивидуально. Нужно просто следовать по стопам, не смотреть влево и вправо, назад и вбок. Каждый должен стать Госвами (Введение "Нектар Наставлений"), не знаю, решена ли у Госвами проблема с вожделением, может у Свами Прабхупады и решена (я знаю, что он говорил, оно есть у него, но Кришна Чайтанья, тоже говорил, что он простой преданный), но по крайней мере с потерей жизненной энергии 100% Госвами разобрался, ведь Виракья (если не ошибаюсь), это самая чистая ткань организма и Бхакти Викаша Свами пишет, что терять семя, это разбрызгивать мозги. Разум опирается на память, память на прямую зависит от "брахмачари (беру понятие в комплекс)", следовательно чтобы противостоять натискам майи, нужен уровень разума - Госвами. Чтобы стать Госвами, а затем и чистым преданным Господа, нужно быть серьезным в практике и не идти на компромиссы.
В книге "Уровни сознания" Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху пишет, что на решения Госвами не влияют чувства. Как мы собрались идти по вертикали, если наши чувства как лебедь, рак и щука. Я хочу сказать, чтобы избавиться от вожделения, нужно просто идти к этому и Кришна даст знание. Он Сам говорит в Гите, что дает разум, чтобы прийти к Нему. Харе Кришна!

Этим сообщением я внес правки, относительно первого поста, т.к. некоторые вещи я описывал в теории и получив практику и новое понимание, я как бы извиняюсь, за не реализованные высказывания.

Ваш слуга, Анатолий.

----------


## Rustam

http://i-as.net/

----------


## Alex155

но мне кажется,что опытныи иог мог бы помочь начинающему преданному избавиться от полового влечения,вожделения силои внушения или магиеи.Но самому очень сложно контролировать себя,хочешь и любишь человека,хочешь любить еще сильнее и в то же ввемя есть сильное желание преданного служения Кришне.Сложно,сложно... :umnik2:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Я слышал, что убийство Кришной каждого конкретного демона во Вриндаване символизирует победу над какой-то анартхой. И для того, чтобы избавиться от нее, нужно просто ежедневно читать об убийстве Кришной демона, соответствующего этой анартхе.





> Мало просто, читать. Важнее слушать, от того кто действительно это понял и сам применил этот метод в своей жизни. Там наверника есть продолжение этому утверждению, почитайте внимательней. А вожделение алицетворяет и Равана и Хиранья-кашипу, а также Праламбасура, это всё разные проявления вожделения.


Да-да, и этих самых демонов Равану, Хираньякашипу, Праламбасуру надо расстрелять (как и любой другого демона и грех).
Расстреливать (исстреблять), кстати, надо мантрами - особенно махамантрой.




> И тогда откроется беззаконник, которого Господь Иисус убьет духом уст Своих и истребит явлением пришествия Своего 
> 2-е послание Фессалоникийцам 2 стих 8

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

О пользе сексуального воздержания для мужчин.---_-------

 Сейчас в обществе и даже среди врачей широко распространено мнение о том, что физиологическая польза воздержания это всего лишь средневековые религиозные суеверия и научное невежество, и это несовместимо с современными знаниями о физиологии.
Некоторые врачи используют эту идею для своей коммерческой выгоды и создают в обществе страх к воздержанию, которое якобы является причиной заболеваний нервной системы и пагубно влияет на общее состояние здоровья. На основании этого убеждения, врачи и психоаналитики подчас доходят до того, что советуют юношам воспользоваться услугами проституток, утверждая что риск подцепить венерическое заболевание несравним с пагубным воздействием на нервную систему от долгого воздержания.

Дальнейшее изучение этой статьи, однако, должно убедить любого здравомыслящего читателя, что все написанное выше – ложь, и что воздержание по сути не может навредить, а наоборот полезно; и что, когда и происходят какие-то проблемы со здоровьем у людей не ведущих половую жизнь, – то это лишь результат нездорового сексуального поведения. Учитывая тот факт, что сперма очень богата такими веществами как лецитин, холестерин, фосфор, становится ясно что потеря этих ценных субстанций, вместе с недостаточным питанием, и является причиной нарушений работы нервной системы и мозга, а никак не воздержание, вопреки абсурдным утверждениям продажных психоаналитиков.
Мы убедились, что секреции половых желез являются основой для жизненной энергии человека, как физической так и умственной. Это достигается благодаря реабсорбции спермы. Сохранение спермы означает сохранение половых гормонов и увеличению энергии, в то время как потеря спермы означает потерю гормонов и уменьшение энергии. Хронический дефицит половых гормонов приводит к появлению симптомов старения.Сперма – вязкая жидкость, имеющая щелочную реакцию, очень богата кальцием и фосфором, а также лецитином, холестерином, белком, железом, витамином Е и др. За одну эякуляцию мужчина теряет около 226 млн. сперматозоидов, которые содержат в себе большое количество лецитина, холестерина, белков и железа. Одна унция спермы по своей ценности равна 60 унциям крови. В связи с этим доктор Фредерик Маккэнн убежден, что семя действительно обладает огромным потенциалом, как это утверждали древние ученые.
Сперма содержит вещества высокой физиологической ценности, особенно для питания мозговой ткани и нервной системы. Известно, что всасывание спермы через стенку женского влагалища очень положительно сказывается на женском организме, то же самое должно иметь место в теле мужчины, в котором это семя сохранено. И наоборот, потеря спермы должна лишить организм витальной энергии и ценных веществ, необходимых для питания нервных клеток, таких как лецитин, который использовался терапевтически с большим успехом для вылечивания неврастении, как результат половых излишеств.

Вот некоторые факты, демонстрирующие пользу воздержания:

1. Химический состав спермы очень близок к составу клеток центральной нервной системы (особенно холестерин, лецитин и фосфор).

2. Чрезмерные потери семени (посредством мастурбации, половых актов, прерванных половых актов, половых актов с использованием противозачаточных средств) изнурительны и вредны для тела и мозга.

3. Чрезмерные ненамеренные потери семени (ночные поллюции, сперматорея и т.д.) пагубно влияют на нервную систему и могут вызвать неврастению.

4. Исследования показали, что оргазм на некоторое время угнетает нервную систему, а при злоупотреблении нередко приводит к хроническим нервным заболеваниям (половая неврастения)

5. Воздержание полезно для мозга (так как сохраняется ценный лецитин, являющийся одним из важнейших компонентов мозга). Многие великие гении практиковали воздержание, среди них Пифагор, Платон, Аристотель, Леонардо Да Винчи, Ницще, Спиноза, Ньютон, Кант, Бетховен, Вагнер, Спенсер и др.

6. Эксперименты профессора Брауна Сэкуарда и профессора Стеинака доказывают омолаживающий эффект мужского семени.

7. Ведущие физиологи, урологи, мочеполовые специалисты, невропатологи, психиатры, сексологи, гинекологи и эндокринологи подтверждают физиологическую ценность воздержания. Среди них Moll, Kraepelin, Marshall, Lydston, Talmey и другие.

Профессор фон Грубер Мюнхен, выдающийся сексопатолог, говорит, что абсурдно считать сперму как вредную, ненужную секрецию вроде мочи, которая требует регулярного выделения из организма. Сперма – это жизненная жидкость, которая не только повторно используется организмом во время полового воздержания, но благодаря этой реабсорбции, положительно сказывается на физиологическом здоровье, что подтверждают великие гении, практиковавшие полное воздержание большую часть своей жизни. Доктор Бернард С. Тэлми, выдающийся американский гинеколог, придерживается этой же точки зрения, и считает что сперма, в отсутствии возбуждающих факторов, полностью всасывается через семенные пузырьки, тем самым со временем делая воздержание легким и привычным.
Профессор Alfred Fournier, знаменитый физиолог, высмеивает идею “опасностей воздержания для молодого человека”, и что в течение многих лет его медицинской практики, он никогда не сталкивался ни с одним из таких случаев. Профессор Montegazza, с другой стороны, убежден в положительном влиянии целомудрия и на тело и на мозг. Доктор John Harvey Kellogg, приводит в пример многих известных атлетов Древней Греции (как Astylos, Dopompos и другие, упомянутые Платоном) практиковавшие полное воздержание во время их обучения, которое способствовало их необычному высокому уровню энергии. Профессор Furbringer, яркий немецкий исследователь, пишет: «Половое воздержание вопреки мнению современной медицины не является вредным для здоровья». Он пишет, что проблемы у холостяков возникают вовсе не из-за воздержания, а из-за мастурбации и других форм удовлетворения похоти. Krafft-Ebing, специалист по вопросам секса, считает «болезни воздержания» мифом.
Гинеколог, Loewenfeld, считает вполне возможным здоровому человеку жить в условиях полного воздержания без каких-либо побочных явлений. Профессор, эндокринолог F.G. Lydston университета Иллинойса: «Воздержание никогда не может быть вредным. Более того, сохранение семени в яичках часто положительно сказывается на физической и умственной энергиях» Chassaignac утверждает что чем более здоров человек, тем легче ему практиковать полное воздержание; только патологически больным, с нездоровой нервной системой людям, тяжело дается воздержание. Знаменитый исследователь, Acton, пишет, что распространенное заблуждение о воздержании как причине атрофии половых органов и импотенции – является серьезной ошибкой.
Убедительное доказательство преимуществ воздержания представлено исследованиями полового оргазма. Хэвелок Эллис, в его “Исследованиях в Психологии Пола”, ссылается на исследования доктора Ф.Б.Робинсона. Он отмечает, что когда жеребца впервые подпускают к кобыле, после короткого энергичного совокупления, жеребец часто теряет сознание, причину которой Робинсон видит в мозговой анемии, таким образом произведенной. Он упоминает один случай, когда после совокупления жеребец упал замертво. Молодые быки также часто теряют сознание после первой связи с коровой, и очень часто можно наблюдать молодого бычка, настолько измученного, что он уползает в тихий угол и лежит там в течении нескольких часов. Однако, у собак обморок во время совокупления не встречается, посколько половой акт у них длится дольше, к тому же у собак нет никаких семенных пузырьков. Что касается борова – то оргазм у этих животных настолько сильный, что кажется будто животное испытывает сильный болевой шок, от которого после совокупления не может отойти в течении нескольких часов. Havelock Ellis пишет:
“Поняв, насколько большое влияние оказывает детумесценция (прекращение эрекции после эякуляции и оргазма, прим.), мы можем объяснить возникновение серьезных последствий вслед за совокуплением. Молодые быки и жеребцы упали в обморок после первого соития; боровы могут серьезно пострадать после совокупления; жеребцы, как было сказано, даже умирали. У человека (мужчины) время детумесценции длится несколько дольше, однако известны многочисленные несчастные случаи после полового акта, являющиеся следствием сосудистых и мышечных спазмов, вовлеченных в процесс детумесценции.Обморок, рвота, позывы к мочеиспусканию нередко происходят у молодых людей после первого в их жизни совокупления. Эпилепсия случалась редко. Иногда случались поражения различных органов, даже разрыв селезенки. У мужчин зрелого возраста после полового акта происходило мозговое кровотечение, как результат неспособности сопротивляться высокому кровяному давлению. У пожилых мужчин половой акт нередко вызывал смерть, есть много примеров когда старики умирали после полового акта со своими молодыми женами или проститутками.»
Знаменитый русский генерал Скобелев умер во время совместного сожительства с молодой девушкой, возможно проституткой. Исследователь Робинсон обращает внимание на случай, произошедший с судьей, который умер вскоре после связи с девушкой в борделе, и на случай с человеком семидесяти лет, скончавшегося после полового акта с проституткой. Такие печальные случаи обычно происходят с пожилыми мужчинами в результате половой близости с молодыми девушками.
Актон, знаменитый исследователь в области медицины, пишет, что у некоторых людей оргазм сопровождается процессами, напоминающими легкую форму эпилепсии. После полового акта на некоторое время происходит изнеможение нервной системы. Это было также замечено во время наблюдения за кроликами, которые после каждого совокупления, падали в приступе легкой эпилепсии, закатывали глаза. Животные нередко совершали несколько спазматических конвульсий задними конечностями, задыхались некоторое время, пока нервная система не восстанавливалась. Актон упоминает о смертельных случаях, произошедших в борделях, как результат неблагоприятного влияния оргазма на нервной системе и на теле в целом, особенно у чувствительных людей.
Geddes и Thomson, в их книге, “Развитие Пола”, обращаются к факту, когда некоторые виды пауков погибают после оплодотворения самки. Такие же случаи случаются и у некоторых видах насекомых.
После полового акта у любого живого существа на некоторое время понижается порог сопротивления болезням, наступает утомление и понижение энергии.
«Размножение (воспроизводство) – это начало смерти. Потеря лецитина и фосфора с каждой потерей семени в любом случае ведет к временному дефициту этих веществ в организме, в результате чего прежде всего страдает нервная система и мозг. Психиатрические больницы переполнены больными, пострадавшими в результате чрезмерной половой активности. Недостаток лецитина очень пагубно сказывается на мозге, измерения показали его недостаток у всех психически нездоровых людей.
Величайшие гении древности и современности, достигли пика своего творчества именно во время вынужденного воздержания. В качестве примера можно привести Данте, написавшего «Божественную комедию» будучи в изгнании, Мигель де Сервантес написал Дон Кихота в тюрьме. Мильтон написал «Потерянный рай» будучи слепым, не имея возможность вести половую жизнь. Ньютон сохранил живость ума до 80 лет благодаря воздержанию, то же самое можно сказать и о Л. Да Винчи, Микеланджело и многих других великих гениях.
После каждой потери спермы вы теряете все самое лучшее в организме, каждая потеренная капля спермы будет компенсирована из вашей крови. Сперма должна быть заново поглощена организмом и стать материалом для формирования здоровых мышц, суставов, костей и мозга. Выбрасывая сперму, вы выбрасываете свою жизнь.
Когда Вы видите такие явления как паралич, апоплексию, ревматизм, болезни головного мозга, уставшее измученное лицо, сутулые плечи, когда молодые люди превращаются в стариков раньше времени, можете быть уверенными, что это результат чрезмерных потерь семени и пагубного влияния оргазма, злоупотребления половых сношений.
Вы будете наблюдать эти последствия вокруг себя. Последствия будут отрицаться, все болезни организма будут объясняться любыми другими причинами, но мы уверяем Вас, что ничто так изнуряющее не действует, как чрезмерная половая активность, и любое половое сношение – это излишество, если не несет в себе цель зачатия детей.
Последствия за неповиновение этому закону заключаются в сокращении жизни и увеличению заболеваний, примеры которых можно увидеть повсюду.
Согласно Актону, половой оргазм напоминает эпилептический приступ и в его проявлениях и в его эффектах. Умственная слабость и физическое изнеможение – всегда спутники полового оргазма. Актон говорит, что умеренную половую жизнь могут вынести без последствий только очень здоровые половозрелые мужчины. У молодых же людей все жизненные силы должны быть сохранены для роста и развития.
Доктор Раян пишет, что половой акт можно сравнить с ударом тока; под его влиянием оказывается и ум и тело, влияние настолько большое, что человек несколько секунд ничего не слышит и не видит, а некоторые люди даже расстаются с жизнью после полового акта. Именно поэтому половой акт опасен после тяжелых ран, кровотечений и т.п. Вот как описывает Rouband эффекты полового оргазма, сравнивая его с легким эпилептическим приступом:
Кровообращение ускоряется, биение артерий усилено, венозная кровь, заблокированная мышечными сокращениеми, увеличивает общую температуру тела, и этот временный застой, особенно в мозге, в результате сокращения мышц шеи и иногда отбрасыванием головы назад, вызывает резкое скопление крови в мозговой ткани, в это время восприятие окружающего мира теряется, способность к мышлению приостанавливается. Глаза приобретают характерный измученный, воспаленный вид. Часто глаза во время оргазма и вовсе закрыты спазмотически, чтобы избежать контакта со светом. Дыхание учащается, иногда прерывается, и может быть вовсе приостановлено спазматическими сокращениями гортани, и воздух, какое-то время сжатый, наконец испускается в виде стонов или обрывков слов. Челюсти, сильно сжатые, нередко травмируют зубы, губы или даже плечи партнера. Это безумное состояние длится очень короткий промежуток, однако этого времени достаточно, чтобы исчерпать силы организма, особенно человека.
Профессор Лидстон считает, что последствия половых излишеств схожи с последствиями мастурбации, в обоих случаях происходит изменение состава крови и общего метаболизма, как результат потери лецитина, холестерина, железа, кальция, фосфора и т.п. Сейчас распространено мнение, что в отличие от мастурбации, половой акт безвреден при любых условиях и в любых количествах. Однако Лидстон категорически против этого утверждения. Он считает, что половые излишества – самая распространенная причина многих болезней современного общества. Более того, по мнению профессора, половые излишества пагубно влияют не только на мужской, но и на женский организм.

Вот как описывает последствия половых излишеств Tissot:

Половые излишества нарушают деятельность практически всех органов… Нарушается пищеварение, потоотделение. Появляются ревматические боли, характерная слабость в спине (нарушение осанки), недоразвитость половых органов, нарушение аппетита, головная боль и т.п. Одним словом, ничто так не сокращает жизнь как злоупотребление половыми удовольствиями.
Доктор Тэлми заявляет, что частые половые акты приводят к анемии, астении мышц и нервов, неусвоению пищи, недоеданию, умственному истощению. Люди, чрезмерно увлекающиеся половыми удовольствиями, могут быть узнаны по их бледным, удлиненным, дряблым лицам, которые иногда особенным образом напряжены. Эти люди депрессивны и обычно совершенно непригодны для любой трудоемкой длительной физической или умственной работы.
Профессор фон Груббер, полагает что частые потери семенной жидкости приводят к «сокращению специфической внутренней секреции яичек», которые в противном случае попадали бы в кровоток. Депрессии, усталость и общее истощение, чувство давления в голове, бессонница, звон в ушах, пятна перед глазами, боязнь яркого света, дрожь, чрезмерное потоотделение, мышечная слабость, ослабление памяти, неврастения, неспособность к умственному и физическому труду, снижение эффективности пищеварения, – таковы по мнению профессора, последствия половых излишеств для мужчины.
Что же такое излишества? Любой половой акт, не несущий в себе цель зачатия детей, по сути, является излишеством. Человек сексуально извращен. Он – единственное животное, которое поддерживает проституцию, единственное животное, которое деморализовано всеми формами половых извращений, единственное животное, мужчина (самец) которого нападает на женщин (самку), единственное животное, где желание женщины не закон, единственный кто не использует свою сексуальную энергию в гармонии, как это задумано природой.
Из всех млекопитающих, лишь цивилизованный человек страдает от выдуманного самим же культа полового удовлетворения, нездоровых половых излишеств. Дикие животные спариваются только в определенные времена года, и только с целью воспроизводства. Цивилизованный человек практикует этот акт всегда, и в большинстве случаев без цели зачатия.
С другой стороны, как отмечает Хэвелок Эллис, более примитивные человеческие расы, ведущие более естественный образ жизни, являются намного более целомудренными и не страдают от половых излишеств. Это должно навести на мысль, что сексуальная жизнь цивилизованных мужчин является неестественной, и что чрезмерное проявление сексуальной активности среди них происходит вовсе не из-за естественного инстинкта, а из-за искусственных навязанных общественных стимулов, а также из-за высокобелковой диеты (вместе с недостатком физических движений), табака, алкоголя и кофе, сексуально стимулирующей литературы, кинофильмов, бесед и т.п. Именно это вполне может стать объяснением, почему у цивилизованных людей рождается неполноценное потомство намного чаще, чем у примитивных народов (дикарей), и животных.
Древние Спартанцы представляли собой народ с высоким уровень сексуальной этики, у которых была распространена практика воздержания от сексуальных излишеств. Мужчины и женщины жили обособленно, даже будучи в браке.
Чтобы сохранить целомудрие, которое Ликергус (законодатель Спарты) считал существенным для сохранения энергии Спартанской расы, он (Ликергус) запретил потребление мяса и других стимулирующих продуктов, и ввел вегетарианскую диету. Алкоголь был также под запретом. Ликергус также запретил прием пищи дома, чтобы народ Спарты принимал пищу только за коллективными общественными столами, таким образом управляя их диетой, он был в состоянии управлять их этикой. Народ Спарты прославился на весь мир своей нравственностью, храбростью, физической и умственной развитостью.

----------


## Сева

Вожделение это признак гуны страсти.
А контроль чувств это симптом гуны благости. Это сказано в 11 пени ШБ, там есть подробный разбор гун.

У нас проблемы с вожделением потому что гуна низкая невежество+страсть.
Когда гуна меняется тогда и желания меняются.

Чтобы развить гуну благости следует осознанно совершать поступки и развивать привычки в благости.

----------


## Сева

Особенно это касается питания.
Следует навсегда отказаться от несвежей пищи такой как хлеб из магазина или вегетарианского кафе. Консервы тоже в тамасе, не зря их божествам не предлагают, Кришна знает толк в пище.

----------


## Сева

В предидущие эпохи люди находились в более высоком сочетании гун и разительно отличались от нас силой тела и интеллекта а также продолжительностью жизни - это все результат сохранения семени.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вожделение это признак гуны страсти. А контроль чувств это симптом гуны благости. В предидущие эпохи люди находились в более высоком сочетании гун


Это слегка упрощенный взгляд на вещи.

Когда энергия скапливается в нижних энергетических центрах, а скапливается она по разным причинам, не только от пищи, но и просто от времени, от деятельности, от соответствующих самскар, от направления сознания, то этот "мешок с накопленной энергией" уже сам привлекает сознание и сознание силой увлекается в этом направлении. 

То есть по поводу контроля чувств
*"Чувства так могущественны и напористы, о Арджуна, что способны силой увлечь за собой ум даже того, кто владеет духовным знанием и старается обуздать их."
*
Кстати, махамантра обладает такой структурой, что тоже способствует накоплению энергии. А где именно она накапливается, зависит от нашего сознания и самскар.

Сознание же склонно блуждать именно там, где находятся эти привлекающие его "мешки с энергией". Получается замкнутый круг.

Вы пытаетесь контролировать чувства, в то же время, практикой мантры и просто жизнью, накапиваете энергию, которая встает на пути вашего контроля чувств. Остается или не жить (отстраняться в Брахман), или падать, если вы сторонник активной жизни.

Уже многие сотни лет христиане совершают большую ошибку, и кстати, их негативное отношение к этой энергии чувствуется и в нашем обществе, что совершенно не соответствует истинному положению вещей. Эта энергия не плохая, и мы не плохие, тем что сознание наше привлечено этим мешком. Эта энергия запертая и отстраненная от служения Кришне. И поэтому Кришне всё это не нравится. Чтобы решить этот вопрос - нужно не делать вид, что проблемы нет, не отстраняться от этой проблемы запертой в нашем теле энергии (что и невозможно), а занять эту энергию в служении Кришне, однако последовательность такая, что вначале Кришна, а потом уже служение, иначе эти "кони понесут". 

Выход тут не в контроле чувств (в смысле убийства чувств), и не в отстранении от энергии (а я тут не причем), а в создании-открытии альтернативного центра, привлекающего сознание не меньше чем "мешки с энергией", а больше их. Сознание не может существовать без такого центра. Его всегда что-то привлекает. Либо мешки, либо Кришна. И чтобы побороться с мешками, нужно позвать Кришну. Для самого нашего сознания эти мешки неподъемные, и если хотите их победить без Кришны, нужно будет убить тело, чтобы их победить. Собственно это и составляет основую одной из христианских монашеских практик, известной как "умерщвление плоти". Кстати, танцы тоже ведут к накоплению мешков, именно поэтому христиане не практикуют танцы, а называют их сатанинскими (одно из христианских обвинений против нашего общества).

Но вместе с убийством тела будет убито и самое ценное служение Кришне, об этом дальше.

Этот центр как вы догадываетесь - сам Кришна. Нужно пригласить Кришну.

То есть, если в вашей мантра-медитации нет Кришны, то сама мантра ведет к падению, и это понятно, мы называем это оскорбительное воспевание. Кришну нельзя оскорбить, но можно оскорбить преданные ему энергии, а Кришна очень этого не любит. Поэтому когда мы мантрой накапливаем энергии, и при этом в нашей медитации нет Кришны, то мешок с энергиями рано или поздно прорывается и вызывает наше падение.

Когда же в медитации есть второй, а точнее, теперь уже первый центр (Кришна), то молоко энергий, скопившееся в мешках энергетических центров, преданные Кришны взбивают в йогурт и масло и тогда эта энергия
становится вкусной для Кришны и он её САМ НАХОДИТ и съедает, опустошая эти энергетические амбары. Таким образом энергия перемещается на более высокий уровень (это происходит еще даже во время взбивания, т.к. йогурт и масло выше уровнем, чем сырое молоко), когда же Кришна съест это подношение, то энергия оказывается на наивысшем уровне, создавая уже там мешок и соответствующую самскару.

Таким образом преодолевается проблема вожделения. То есть, в этом смысле, мешок энергии на нижних центрах - это ваше молоко, то есть двигатель прогресса, и нет ничего глупее, чем тратить его на секс, который просто усиливает эти нижние самскары и, поэтому в перспективе мешок растет и растет, вызывая падение. Лучше усиливать высший самскары, чтобы молоко уже в виде йогурта перетекло туда. 

Поэтому обуздание чувств идет не через отвлечение от мешков чувств, которое невозможно в длительной перспективе, и поэтому которое есть притворство, 
*"Тот, кто внешне удерживает органы чувств от деятельности, но при этом постоянно думает об объектах чувств, обманывает самого себя и зовется притворщиком"*
а через создание (открытие) второго (главного) центра привлечения сознания - всепривлекающего Кришну, вожделение к слугам которого оскорбительно.

*"Того, кто, обуздав чувства и держа их в повиновении, сосредоточивает ум на Мне, называют человеком с устойчивым разумом"*
Эту шлоку нужно понимать не так, что человек вначале сам полностью обуздал (поскольку это невозможно, как следует из шлоки БГ про притворство), а уже потом сосредоточивается на Кришне, а так, что обуздал лишь настолько, чтобы чувства не понесли в непонятном направлении, а понесли к Кришне. Это и называется настоящим контролем чувств, - то есть когда чувства контролируются с помощью Кришны.

И к тому-же, человек сам, без помощи коней чувств, не может достичь Кришны. "Обуздал" означает, что чувства несут к Кришне, как обузданные кони, в отличие от диких коней, которые несут куда хотят.

Мы же часто склонны понимать "обуздал" как "убил" коней. То есть почему-то думаем, что обузданный конь - это мертвый конь. Обузданное вожделение - это устраненное вожделение. Мы знаем примеры, когда мудрецы и гопи использовали вожделение для служения Кришне.

Однако последовательность именно такая - вначале Кришна, потом решается вопрос с вожделением.
Или даже не Кришна, а вначале Вриндаван, в котором никакие тайные горшки с йогуртом не могут быть спрятаны от всевидящего Кришны. Но еще раньше Вриндавана, - сам йогурт, который есть взбитое молоко или масло, сливки с молока. Сливки как известно это вершки, то есть выше молока. Вевозможно перенести молоко на высший центр, однако если его взбить, то сливки сами окажутся выше. А если взбить и сливки, то масло окажется еще выше. Как масло не может быть в нижних центрах, так и молоко не может быть в высших. А там где находится масло, это уже или Вриндаван или по крайней мере, берег молочного океана.

Есть ведь еще и параллельная история, похожая на Кришну и йогурт, описанная в 8 песне ШБ и происходящая раньше 10 песни - это пахтание молочного океана и амрита, явившаяся из этого пахтания, и Мохини Мурти, обманувшая демонов с их вожделением к ней, в то время как полубоги обрели её милость и получили амриту.
Всё это лила Господа Вишну, что говорит о том, что даже в присутствии Вишну уже можно работать с мешками (океанами) энергии, которое есть молоко. А что из него добывается - демоны свое, а полубоги свое. 
Главное делать это в присутствии Вишну и по распоряжению Вишну.
То есть еще раньше Кришны (ведь как известно Баларама - Вишну - старший брат Кришны), но обязательно в присутствии Вишну (ведь Он будет и черепахой и Горой Мандара и сам будет пахтать, т.к. нам это не под силу) уже можно извлечь пользу из мешков(океанов) с энергией. Во всяком случае так написано в ШБ.

бхакти-марг? пртхан муктим
агад вишну-прасадатах
камас тв ашубха-крч чапи
бхактйа вишнох прасада-крт

*«По милости Господа Вишну тот, кто идет путем преданного служения, обретает освобождение как побочный результат своей практики, а его вожделение, если оно проникнуто духом чистой преданности, не приводит ни к каким неблагоприятным последствиям — наоборот, оно вызывает особую милость Вишну».*

на ту джнанам рте мокшо
нанйах пантхети хи шрутих
кама-йукта тада бхактир
джнанам чато вимукти-гах

*«Веды гласят, что невозможно обрести освобождение, не обретя духовного знания. Эти девушки обладали духовным знанием и преданностью, хотя казалось, будто они движимы вожделением, и потому без труда обрели освобождение».*

ато мокше ’пи тасам ча
камо бхактйанувартате
*"И даже в освобожденном состоянии их так называемое „вожделение“ осталось с ними, ибо было проявлением их чистой преданности."*
(ШБ 10.29.13 - комментарий)

----------


## Сева

Ну да кроме пищи еще много факторов есть - общение, место проживания, режим дня, профессия и.т.д
Но пища один из сильнейших. Она воздействует непосредственно на ум. Ум контролирует потоки праны, а потоки праны способны поднимать или опускать семя.

Есть такой афоризм - Ахара шуддхи саттва шудхау если я не ошибаюсь, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами цитировал, переводится как Если пища чиста то сознание тоже чисто.


Теперь откуда я взял про саттву и раджас - ШБ 11.25.2-5

*Контроль ума и чувств, терпение, проницательность, верность своему долгу, правдивость, милосердие, внимательное изучение прошлого и будущего, удовлетворённость в любых условиях, великодушие, отрешённость от чувственного наслаждения, вера в духовного учителя, сожаление о неправильных поступках, благотворительность, простота, смирение и удовлетворение в себе — это качества гуны благости. Материальные желания, большие усилия, храбрость, неудовлетворённость даже при достижении чего-либо, ложная гордость, стремление к материальному развитию, сознание собственной исключительности, чувственное наслаждение, натиск в сражении, тщеславие, сарказм, афиширование собственной доблести и оправдание своих поступков с помощью силы — это качества гуны страсти. Несдержанность и гнев, скаредность, неавторитетные,ложные высказывания, жестокость, паразитическая жизнь, лицемерие, хроническая усталость, раздоры, скорбь, иллюзия, несчастье, депрессия, чрезмерный сон, ложные ожидания, страх и лень составляют главные признаки гуны невежества. Теперь, пожалуйста, выслушай о сочетаниях этих трёх гун.* 

Интересно что хроническая усталость является признаком тамаса то есть люди в раджасе хоть похотливы и занимаются сексом но сила в теле у них при этом остается.

----------


## Сева

Есть такие личности которые хоть и не преданные Кришны но при этом почти или полностью контролируют свои чувства. Это великие мудрецы близкие к освобождению или уже освобожденные. Они обуздали чувства с помощью ведического знания. Лошади в их колеснице не убиты и не несут их лошади спокойны и подчиняются вознице, потому что возница очень силен.

Вот например четверо кумаров до встречи с Господом Вишну были Брахмавади то есть имперсоналистами но при этом их чувства были обузданы.

----------


## Батарейкин Иван Иванович

У нас проблемы с вожделением потому что гуна низкая невежество+страсть.
Когда гуна меняется тогда и желания меняются.

Чтобы развить гуну благости следует осознанно совершать поступки и развивать привычки в благости.[/QUOTE]

Ваша решительность и самоуверенность, заставляет меня проникнуться к вам уважением.  Чувствуется, что вы всё это реализовали на практике. Если не секрет, сколько времени вы уже следуете регулирующим принципам?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Есть такие личности которые хоть и не преданные Кришны но при этом почти или полностью контролируют свои чувства. Это великие мудрецы близкие к освобождению или уже освобожденные. Они обуздали чувства с помощью ведического знания. Лошади в их колеснице не убиты и не несут их лошади спокойны и подчиняются вознице, потому что возница очень силен.
> 
> Вот например четверо кумаров до встречи с Господом Вишну были Брахмавади то есть имперсоналистами но при этом их чувства были обузданы.


Мне кажется вы путаете причину и следствие. Контроль чувств берется не от гуны благости, а человек попадает в гуну благости по причине контроля чувств. Контроль же чувств берется от служения Кришне, а не сам по себе. В этом стихе ШБ 11.25 просто констатируются признаки гуны благости. Но не написано, где берется эта самая гуна, что стало её причиной. Для нас гуна благости это просто название. Классификация. Подобно тому, как когда Арджуна спрашивал Кришну - _"О Кришна, как распознать человека, обладающего этим божественным сознанием? О чем он говорит и как выражает свои мысли? Как он сидит и как ходит?"_
Арджуна хотел узнать признаки. Но это не значит, что если мы будем говорить и ходить, как человек, обладающий божественным знанием, то станем обладать этим знанием.

Точно так, заблуждение, что если мы начнем иммитировать описанные в вашей цитате признаки гуны благости, то попадем в гуну благости. Мы можем очистить пищу, не обладая служением.

Нарада Муни достиг совершенства тем, что ел остатки пищи мудрецов. Потому что там было преданное
служение мудрецов. Но сам Нарада Муни в те времена не смог бы так очистить пищу. Наоборот, пища очистила его, то есть преданное служение мудрецов очистило его.

То есть преденное служение очищает пищу, а не пища очищает наше служение. Конечно, если у вас есть доступ к остаткам пищи мудрецов, то может и так.

Если вы служите Господу в гуне благости, то и пищу можете очистить до гуны благости. И таким образом поддерживать себя в гуне благости. Но если вы не служите, а думаете, что принимая некую благостную пищу, молоко, живя в благостном лесу, попадете в гуну благости без служения, это вряд ли (см. ниже)

То же касается остальных чувств. Нектар наставлений.
_"Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать свою речь и ум, сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, достоин принимать учеников повсюду в мире"_

Это не значит, что мы сами сядем и начнем это всё контролировать. Это невозможно. Это возможно только с помощью преданного служения (описано в комментарии на эту шлоку)

Где же берется эта гуна благости, говорится дальше в той же ШБ11.25

_Текст* 10: Любой человек, будь то мужчина или женщина, который поклоняется Мне с любовью и преданностью, исполняя предписанные обязанности без материальной привязанности, считается пребывающим в благости.
_

Причем речь как видите о беспримесном служении, дальше в тексте 11 будет сказано, что если даже преданное служение, но с материальной примесью, то это уже гуна страсти и невежества.

_Текст* 11: Тот кто поклоняется Мне исполняя предписанные обязанности в надежде обрести материальные блага, находится в гуне страсти, а тот, кто желает причинить вред другим, пребывает в невежестве._

_Текст* 34: Мудрец, свободный от всего материального окружения должен подчинить свои чувства и поклоняться Мне, и преодолев гуны страсти и невежества, соприкасаться только с гуной благости._

То же самое насчет Кумаров.

Если Кумары достигли Вайкунтхи, то вот только по этой причине:

ШБ11.25
_Текст 35: Затем, утвердившись в преданном служении, мудрец должен также преодолеть материальную гуну благости, развив безразличие к гунам. Так, умиротворив свой ум, душа, свободная от гун природы, оставляет саму причину своей обусловленной жизни и достигает Меня._

В подтверждение тому, что Кумары служили Вишну, мы можем заглянуть В Брихад Бхагаватамриту Санатаны Госвами, где описано, что Кумары занимались преданным служением на Тапо-локе, планета, первая после Сатья Локи.
Текст 70-120
_Махариши сказали: Это Санат-кумар, старейший и величайший из нас. Он - первый наставник мудрецов,
черпающих радость в своем «я». Его желания всегда исполняются. Он соблюдает пожизненный обет
безбрачия.

Он живет в мире, расположенном над нами, который называется Таполокой. Он живет там с тремя своими
братьями и другими великими мистиками, которые, как и он, в совершенстве владеют йогой.

Этот мир достижим лишь для тех, кто строго соблюдает обет безбрачия. Его обитатели, семя которых движется
вверх, всегда испытывают умиротворение и счастье, в миллионы раз большее, чем то, которым наслаждаются
Праджапати.

Он достоин поклонения не меньше, чем Сам Господь Ягьешвара, особенно для нас, домохозяев, ибо он отрекся
от всех материальных обязанностей.

Там я увидел того же Санат-кумара, а также благословенного Санаку, Санандану и четвертого брата,
Санатану.

По сути, каждый там был погружен в самадхи. Все они были наиштхика-брахмачари, черпающие радость в своем
«я». Они достигли исполнения всех своих желаний и обладали мистическими совершенствами._

Поклонялись Господу в уме, поскольку

_"Из девяти видов преданного служения главным является памятование, ибо оно представляет собой предложение Господу деятельности ума, важнейшего из чувств."_

_Только ум, сосредоточенный в медитации, может непрестанно предлагать Господу самое сокровенное из
всех подношений: любовное преданное служение, соответствующее естественному индивидуальному вкусу
живого существа._

Пиппалаяна Гопа Кумару:
_Мы, преданные, погруженные в йога-самадхи, видим Господа и внутри, и снаружи. Поэтому нам не страшна
была боль разлуки с Ним, когда Он ушел на Гандхамадану.

Шри Гопа-кумар сказал: Видя, что я горю желанием отправиться туда, четверо братьев во главе с Санакой
сказали мне: «Посмотри, Он прямо перед тобой!» - и явили мне множество форм Господа.

Один брат принял облик Нараяны, другой стал Вишну, третий - Господом жертвоприношений. Четвертый же
принял несколько разных форм.

Дрожа от страха, я сложил руки, склонился перед ними и сказал: «Нет сомнений, я оскорбил вас. О добрые друзья падших, пожалуйста, простите меня!»

Они коснулись моей головы, и я вошел в медитативный транс, в котором увидел перед собой эти различные формы
Господа.

Затем благодаря практике йоги я увидел повсюду вокруг себя Господа Вселенной. Я видел Его в разных формах, внутри и снаружи, так, словно Он повсюду стоял у меня перед глазами.

Порой, когда Санака и его братья были погружены в медитацию, они принимали эти облики Господа. Видя это,
я испытывал необыкновенное блаженство.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Братья Кумары зачастую были так погружены в медитацию на конкретные формы Господа
Вишну, что их собственные тела внешне становились подобны им. Таково было особое свойство медитации на Таполоке; она была похожа на усиленную медитацию маленького насекомого, на которого нападает и убивает пчела пешакрит, и который в следующей жизни сам становится пчелой._

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мы можем очистить пищу, не обладая служением.


Опечатка. *Не можем

----------


## ЕвгенийК

То есть по простому - вначале вы благодаря служению Кришне поднимитесь на уровень благости (как в шлоке 11.25.10), и тогда только у вас появится пища в гуне благости. Либо же принимать пищу от того, кто уже находится в служении в гуне благости.

Если же просто кушать благостные продукты типа молока, то пока деятельность не изменится, это ничего не даст.

Это подобно тому, как если змею кормить молоком, то она от этого не перестанет быть змеей и не потеряет свой яд.
Иначе, можно было бы молоком сделать змею благостным животным.

Наоборот, вначале змея должна перестать быть змеей, а после этого предпочтет молоко другой пище.

Точно так и преданный, поднявшись на уровень благости, он предпочитает молоко другим продуктам.

У животных нет высших центров и поэтому молоко будет накапливать энергию там где у них эти центры.

Точно так и человек, обладающий сознанием на нижних центрах, не будет накапливать энергию
в высших центрах, хоть бы он пил и молоко, хотя обычно такие люди не хотят пить молоко, т.к.
поскольку продукт благостный, то мало что дает нижним центрам.

Вы правы в том, что определенные продукты содержат разные энергии. Молоко содержит энергию любви,
а мясо энергию убийства и наслаждения. Поэтому разные люди предпочитают разное.

Но всё таки, если мы говорим о вожделении, то значит у нас уже есть эта проблема, и подпитывается
она не только продуктами, а и деятельностью (просто хождением, сидением, работой, чем угодно),
 чтобы изменить сознание, поднять этот мешок снизу куда-то повыше, одной пищи недостаточно,
поскольку наполняется этот мешок не только пищей, а саму чистую пищу неоткуда взять, поскольку
раз в нас самих есть вожделение, то вожделение будет и в той пище, которую мы предлагаем
Господу.
В шлоке 11.25.11 ясно сказано, что если служит с материальными мотивами, то там будет страсть и невежество.
То есть если даже предлагаем Кришне пищу с тем, то в нас есть вожделение, то вожделение будет и в пище, даже предложенной, и даже в молоке. Выход только есть то, что предлагают те, кто уже не имеет проблемы вожделения, но и это не совсем выход, т.к. кроме пищи, мешок наполняется и мантрой и деятельностью и просто течением времени.

Ну разве что вы будете жить с такими людьми как делал Нарада муни.
Поэтому пища это просто как средство уменьшить скорость наполнения мешка. Но она не очищает его.
А очищает только служение, ну или если вы найдете таких людей как нашел Нарада муни, тогда конечно даже пища поможет.

Вообще мантра хороший пример. Если даже мантра с Именами Господа может породить вожделение при нечистом воспевании, то почему молоко не может породить вожделение, будучи предложенным Господу с материальными мотивами?

А если даже молоко будет приводить к вожделению, как и у змеи, пьющей молоко к накоплению яда, и как под одним и тем же благостным солнцем одновременно зреет и благостный плод и созревает яд на ядовитых растениях, то какой выход?

Нет, пища это точно не выход, хотя она и способна уменьшить скорость накопления вожделения если предпочитать пищу благостную.

Тогда христиане и вот вы теперь говорят - давайте устраним солнце. Умертвим плоть. Ведь на севере нет ядовитых животных и растений. Конечно да, на севере кобры не живут, т.к. яд зреет на солнце, как и манго. Но выход ли это?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Мы потеряем возможность предложить Кришне манго.
*"его вожделение, если оно проникнуто духом чистой преданности, не приводит ни к каким неблагоприятным последствиям — наоборот, оно вызывает особую милость Вишну"*

Ладно, Бог с ним, с манго.

Но самый важный момент. Для себя хочу сформулировать.

Мы принимаем в пищу *прасад*, а не продукты.

И *качество прасада, получается, (!) не лучше, чем качество нашего служения с которым мы предлагаем эту пищу Кришне*. ("Как мне предается, так я и вознаграждаю").

А качество самих продуктов (свежесть, не свежесть, молоко, не молоко)
это лишь составляющая качества нашего служения, то есть лишь часть качества нашего
служения. Другая часть - это само служение, мотивы, вожделение и т.д.

Поэтому, *если есть вожделение в нашем служении*, то оно способно осквернить
весь прасад. И как же в таком случае мы хотим с помощью качества продуктов
победить вожделение, если это самое вожделение оскверняет уже само служение, а вместе с ним и сам прасад, даже если это чистое молоко?

Эта попытка напоминает попытку Мюнхаузена вытащить себя за волосы из болота.

Нужно либо принимать чужой прасад (неоскверненный), либо совершенствовать
служение.

----------


## Сева

В ШБ 11.13 есть беседа между 4 кумарами и Хамсой - аватаром Господа Вишну.
Хамса аватар перечисляет факторы которые определяют гуну в которой находится личность - вот они 

*То как человек относится к писаниям, воде, живыми существам, определённому месту, времени, карме, рождению, медитации, мантрам и очистительным ритуалам определяет преобладание той или иной гуны.*

Есть семинары Чайтаньи Чандры и Шиварама свами где они говорят что выбирая правильные объекты - например благостных друзей, благостное время (ранний подъем), место (лес в гуне благости) человек способен изменить гуну в которой он находится.

Так что все правильно я сказал - гуна благости это та сила которая позволяет человеку контролировать чувства. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами также говорил в лекции про борьбу между гунами и про то что совершая те или иные *материальные действия* вроде раннего подъема, смены места жительства и круга общения можно целенаправленно усилить гуну благости.

Что касается кумаров то Вы похоже невнимательно читали что я написал они были Брахма вади до того как встретили Господа. Гоп кумар с ними общался уже после этого события.

----------


## Сева

И чтобы выбрать благостные объекты необязательно быть вайшнавом. Вайшнавизм это уже над гунами.

----------


## baladasa

> Есть семинары Чайтаньи Чандры и Шиварама свами где они говорят что выбирая правильные объекты - например благостных друзей, благостное время (ранний подъем), место (лес в гуне благости) человек способен изменить гуну в которой он находится.


А разве чтобы выбрать правильные объекты не нужно находиться в благости, тамасичные люди склонны общаться с такими же? В БГ Прабзупада говорит - "Поэтому каждый должен заниматься деятельностью в соответствии с гунами материальной природы, под влиянием которых находится полученное им тело".

----------


## Сева

Заниматся деятельностью и выбирать объекты это разные вещи.

Например я продолжаю работать по найму что характерно для шудры, но при этом я ерестал пить алкоголь и есть мясо и вместо этого ем свежие чапати.

Выбрать правильные объекты можно с помощью разума. Даже если есть вкус к мясу можно вместо него поесть каши или печеной картошки и тогда постепенно и вкусы изменятся.

А вот разум меняется под влиянием общения и чтения священных писаний.

----------


## baladasa

По деятельности определяется уровень сознания, который в свою очередь подразумевает лестницу развития разума. Если разум не развит, то гуны обуславливают выбор живого существа.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Как избавиться от вожделения?


Вожделения нет или у святого, или у мертвого (c)  :smilies:  

Попытка _избавиться_ от вожделения попахивает имперсонализмом, если честно. Я слышал-где-то-читал-в-интернете, что преданные не стремятся избавиться. Они стремятся его, во-первых, задействовать (половая жизнь, посвященная Кришне *[1]*, и / или санкиртана), а, во-вторых, преобразить. Ведь кама - это извращенная (в материальном мире) према. Нужно прилагать все усилия, чтобы влечение к противоположному полу преобразить во влечение к Кришне. На это уходят десятки лет, если не вся жизнь, но к этому нужно стремиться. 

Практика же аскетов и йогов - порой даже очень могущественных, показывает, что механическое воздержание не приводит к хорошим результатам. Они либо падают, либо, если удерживаются от соблазна, то неспособны удержаться от гнева. Это хорошо проиллюстрировано на примерах Вишвамитры Муни, Господа Шивы и др. *[2]* В них еще нет или недостаточно любви, т.к. вайшнав никогда не станет проклинать соблазняющую его куртизанку. Чего не скажешь о мистиках и аскетах. 

Прошу прощения за большой объем текста, надеюсь был чем-либо полезен. Харе Кришна.

*[1]* См. БГ 7.11
*[2]* См. напр. ШБ 2.7.7

----------


## Сева

> По деятельности определяется уровень сознания, который в свою очередь подразумевает лестницу развития разума. Если разум не развит, то гуны обуславливают выбор живого существа.


Если говорить строго то в материальном мире гуны всегда обуславливают выбор.
Просто если человек повстречал кого-то кто рассказал ему про саттву и что ее надо культивировать то это уже саттвичное общение было.
Или если книгу прочитал тоже вброс саттвы случился в его жизни.

----------


## Сева

> Попытка _избавиться_ от вожделения попахивает имперсонализмом, если честно.


Да прабху, это и есть имперсонализм.

Бхакти Вигьяна госвами говорит что есть два вида имперсонализма - брахмавада и маявада.
Маявада по сути является оскорблением Кришны, поскольку ее последователи утверждают что форма Кришны это майя.

Брахмавада оскорблением не является, ее последователи просто пока не познали Кришну.

И Бхакти Вигьяна госвами говорит что нет ничего страшного если человек брахмавади, с этого многие вайшнавы начинают.

----------


## Сева

Еще Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами интересно сказал про четырех кумаров - они как только встретили Господа Вишну сразу привлеклись Им. А мы уже литры чаринамриты выпили и тонны прасада съели а все никак )) почему?
Потому что кумары были освобожденными личностями в отличии от нас.
Поэтому культивация саттвы нужна.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

(И также спасибо большое за уточнение.)

----------


## baladasa

Если таким образом можно изменить гуну, почему необходимо выполнять свои обязанности в связи с той гуной которую мы получили по рождению, если вы поднялись до саттвы занимайтесь брахманической деятельностью, проповедуйте, распространяйте знания? Саттва это постоянство, вброс случился и прошел через какое-то время.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

*Древняя притча об Искконе и Незаконномсексе (содержит сцены изощрённого метафоризма и экзистенциального проникновения за пределы):

Самолёт разбился на необитаемом острове, выжили только пилот, штурман и стюардесса...

Прошёл месяц...
Пилот изрёк: "Хватит разврата!" - и убил стюардессу...

Прошёл ещё месяц...
Штурман изрёк: "Хватит разврата!" - и закопал стюардессу...

Прошёл ещё месяц...
Пилот изрёк: "Хватит разврата!" - и откопал стюардессу...*

----------


## Сева

Ну вообще в этой теме нужно предлагать варианты решения пробемы ))
про проблему мы и так знаем.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Бхакти Вигьяна госвами говорит что есть два вида имперсонализма - брахмавада и маявада.
> Маявада по сути является оскорблением Кришны, поскольку ее последователи утверждают что форма Кришны это майя.
> Брахмавада оскорблением не является, ее последователи просто пока не познали Кришну.
> И Бхакти Вигьяна госвами говорит что нет ничего страшного если человек брахмавади, с этого многие вайшнавы начинают.


Добавлю, что имперсонализм - это вотчина Господа Шивы. Господь Шива, создавая подобные течения-школы, так спасает души, погрязших в страданиях и уставших от эксплуатации атеистов, обманывая их. Господь Шива показывает этим душам приманку - приемлемую и очень привлекательную для них цель (состояние Абсолютных Свободы, Счастья и Радости: независимость и автономность; обретение бессмертия и способности по своему желанию перемещаться в какой угодно мир; и т.д.). Когда эти души входя в поток практик движутся к приманке-цели, то, постепенно начинают осознавать наличие Бога, а затем и подлинную цель. ...

Вожделение подпитывается информацией через органы чувств. Если убрать эту подпитку переключением внимания на иной источник (праздника, наслаждения, творчества, постижения и пр.), то вожделение будет под контролем. 
Противоположный пол - сродни очень сильному наркотику, который проникает одновременно через все аппараты чувств. 
Анализ побочных эффектов, двойственности (что за любым материальным удовольствием скрывается страдание), строения физического тела и его работы - также мощное средство уменьшения и освобождения от вожделения.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Противоположный пол - сродни очень сильному наркотику, который проникает одновременно через все аппараты чувств.


Спасибо Вам большое, Юрий, за напоминание. Хотелось бы к Вашим словам добавить еще, что если человек строго воздерживается от одурманивающих веществ и критикует тех, кто пока не может соблюдать строго этот принцип, но при этом занимается сексом даже с женой, - такой человек _тоже_ наркоман, просто не в грубой, а в тонкой форме. И в качественном плане он ничем не отличен от того, кто принимает алкоголь или наркотики.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Хотелось бы к Вашим словам добавить еще, что если человек строго воздерживается от одурманивающих веществ и критикует тех, кто пока не может соблюдать строго этот принцип, но при этом занимается сексом даже с женой, - такой человек тоже наркоман, просто не в грубой, а в тонкой форме. И в качественном плане он ничем не отличен от того, кто принимает алкоголь или наркотики.


Полностью согласен!!!

----------

